# IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I just love that. I see where you are coming from. Rebecca


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Wonderful! There are more patterns than we can get to! I have three projects started now - woe is me!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Purple V. We;re all so glad you're here to share our addiction with us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

such an awesome post! and so so true with most of us! LOL


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

I think it's pretty much the same for all of us. I've been feeling the same way. I'm now hopelessly addicted to knitting and crocheting. I currently have 3 projects going (2 knit, 1 crochet) and am always looking for time to work on them. My mom pointed me in the direction of Ravelry, which gave me hundreds of patterns I want to try. Then when I mentioned that I was going to be making a granny square afghan for a friend, she pointed me to a thread on here about saying no... I'm now not doing the afghan, because this friend didn't want to pay me for my time as well. And I was only going to charge her about $75 plus the cost of the yarn. I'm now also hopelessly addicted to this site as well. I love all the friendly people here, and know that when I first try cables, which I'm going to do soon, I'll be able to ask questions here. I'm glad you are hopelessly addicted as well!!


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

The only thing I can add to that is that I am addicted to the forum as well!!!!!!!!!!! Have just had 4 days out of reach of the internet,and first thing home was to rush to check the forum. Woe is me. Shirley.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

We are all the same, but what an addiction. I would stay hone or have to get a laptop so as not to miss anything.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too!! I end up using my knitting/crochet time cruising this forum!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!

Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

So many projects, So little time! And for you crochet people out there, I'm just learning to single crochet...next up is either half-double crochet or double crochet, Haven't decided which. I can't even consider following a pattern at this point...so, best of luck. But I'm not a normal woman in that I knit and I enjoy it and now will be taking it everywhere. I have to make progress somehow;-). Plus, I just might convert a few acting friends.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

It used to be when I got up in the morning I put on my glasses and next the hearing aid. Now I have added to the list turn on the computer to see what's happening here. 

This site is a great way to start the day, however; some days I stay much longer than planned.

You are all appreciated.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

At least, we're all in good company!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

granny1 said:


> At least, we're all in good company!


Well said, how true, how true.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a brilliant heart felt post, and I whole heartedly agree 100% V. Although I haven't gotten round to actually knitting the socks yet, but everything is there to do them when......so thank you one and all for being there. You are the best bunch of people I have ever had the pleasure to get to know, even if it is over the net.


PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


 :thumbup:


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


Awwww How Sweet!!
We're addicted to you too!! 

Myra


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Your welcome... LOL


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


That is a wonderful post!! :thumbup: I am also very happy I found all of you!!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

well ive only been here a few weeks but already i have a bookmark list bulging with patterns to be writtten out i have this site on nearly all the time i have 'met' lovely people on here feel i finally have true friends have got really interested in different types of knitting at the mo i am obsessed with lace knitting using lace so that will be next got some yarn i have been looking for sold patterns passed on a pattern cut out to 2 lovely people pm lots the list goes on but i am so glad i am here and i am no longer lonely!!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Glad we could help


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

BRAVO for all of us! mission accomplished!! LOL! )


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol. But its good that its our fault, or else you still would try to knit socks  i haven't attempted yet, but will soon.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Laura1964 I'm so glad that you and I are here with all the rest. This is indeed an amazing forum. So much so I have never seen anything like it, nor did I ever consider joining any until I got here. And for the life of me I don't know how I got here. I only know I've beem here every day since.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

to purple v

A fantastic post. We already know you are a hip grandmother (can climb Trees).I think it is a good thing that we grandmothers can use a computer AND knit socks(not at the same time) and we are certainly not in a rocking chair bored as many would like to think.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

applegranny said:


> to purple v
> 
> A fantastic post. We already know you are a hip grandmother (can climb Trees).I think it is a good thing that we grandmothers can use a computer AND knit socks(not at the same time) and we are certainly not in a rocking chair bored as many would like to think.


I agree, a wonderful post. But bored? People don't know the half of it. Who among us has time to be bored How many times have so many of us said there are not enough hours in the day to do what we want. I am almost in constant motion. I almost never watch TV. It's been three weeks since I had it on. It's boring.

A creative mind is always thinking of creating, and creating is doing. The healthiest people I know are also creative people, Think there's a correlation?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Glad we could help


I love that face! I just want to hug that doggie. A lot of us (probably all) are animal lovers.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Greetings love this forum i don't remember how i found it and very glad i did. I learn something new every day. Decided that i want to learn how to crochet. My son gave me a gift card for Amazon, finally decided to get books. I got knitting for dummies,crocheting for dummies and laptops for Seniors for dummies. My husband keeps trying to help me on the computer and i forget. Said i need book for computer so hope this helps haha. My hubby just laughed and said i will help but hate to bug him all the time. Will see how i do


Mary

Mary


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV has hit the nail on the head. I agree with absolutely everything - but - need to add a couple things on my personal list. My wrist is wearing out from all the scrolling, I'm not getting my projects done (Except on Thurs. when I go to a friends to stitch and have no computer) and I have been up ALL NIGHT more nights than I want to admit keeping up with all the great gals around the world. All these time zones, all these patterns, all these people, all these ideas, all this yarn. I am in deep, deep water and I love it. (Used to have good computer skills, but been retired too long - have to get daughter to help so I can share more)


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I joined in May and I'm still looking for the chocolate cake..Some one said there was chocolate cake here. I hear it gos well with knitting. Or was it just chocolate. LOL. I'm hook or needled to. Love this forum.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I joined in May and I'm still looking for the chocolate cake..Some one said there was chocolate cake here. I hear it gos well with knitting. Or was it just chocolate. LOL. I'm hook or needled to. Love this forum.


It;s CHOCOLATE, DARK and red wine.and I really don;t understand why any ambulant retired person should ever be bored. Itls a mystery to me.


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


If you want to learn how to crochet, I would use a children's book for it. I know it sounds crazy, but they use simple terms that anyone can understand, and use more pictures and diagrams. The books would be in the J743.32 section of the Children's non-fiction section of the library. There are also some good ones in the adult non-fiction section with the same call number. Crocheting for Dummies, and the Idiot's Guide to Crocheting are both good... There is a Teach Yourself Visually Crochet by Cecily Keim in there as well. Hope this helps!! And Good Luck!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Altjem said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> ...


I love the dewey decimal reference...and for the libraries that fail to utilize this system, its in the section marked crafts...
Anyways, I think this post has become my new facebook, I find this more interesting than most of the posts on facebook, and there's no annoying repost if you like me requests! Thanks, purple V, this is one sin I'm happy to be guilty of!


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Good advice Altjem.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

To PurpleV - My sentiments entirely! I wish I could gather all of us up for a HUG! God Bless you all. Carol (UK)


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

you used all the words i would use it just shows we are all mad and loving it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

PurpleV- I loved your post, it sure made me smile! I took a series of 4 crochet classes this year. I practiced almost everyday, and have made several scarves, shawls and afghans. Then a few months ago I started taking a weekly knitting class/group. Now I am always working on at least one "large" project and one or two "quick"projects in both crochet and knitting. This week I started learning tunisian crochet from my knitting instructor! I just wanted a hobby, but now? I admit it, if I am not knitting or crocheting, I am thinking about "the project" or "next project".... And when I am knitting and crocheting, I am a very happy lady!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I've only been a member for a week or so and already am addicted! It's hard to keep up when you work full time, but I've decided to get up a bit earlier to catch up. Too bad my school (I'm a teacher) thinks the site is spam and I can't get on during the day! Makes coming home worthwhile!


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

As a "youngster" ha ha (I wish!) soon to be 50, I also think its marvellous how all the "senior" grandmas out there are so computer-savvy & I mean this as a HUGE compliment. I've lived with computers most of my working life but there are still things my daughters can teach me (with a lot of raising of the eyes, tutting & talking to me slowly as if I'm a halfwit!!)but to think that some of you have probably been introduced to computers more recently, I really admire you for diving in at the deep end. From what I've read on the forum you all seem to know your way around a computer better than most. So, I just want to say that apart from your handicraft skills, you should also be VERY PROUD of your computer skills. Carmita


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Your post made me laugh! It is oh so true about this addiction to yarn. I had the addiction before I found this site, but now I can share my obsession with with all of you. So who wants to be a normal grandma anyway??? :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

We all love this forum so much and this forum is us. Whatever in the world did we do before we knew each other? Now I can't even imagine that.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

I was the same always knitted and never crocheted. I have just taught myself to crochet through the internet, there are lots of sites that will show you how. I am doing my first arumugami doll for my daughter. And, if you are ever stuck, just holler somebody here will soon help you. Good Luck and happy crocheting


----------



## tarana (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree entirely! I hadn't knitted for 30 years - then a friend announced that she was, at last, having her first baby - so I decided to knit 'something'........ ye gods!!! So addictive!! In the last 3 months I have managed to do a cardigan, a jumper, a surplice, a top and leggings, a hooded jacket and a hat. She hasn't seen any of it yet so I do hope she likes them.

I keep thinking ... just this ... oh and Just That too! Then I thought it was about time I tried something for myself. Inspiration from these boards sent me to try fingerless gloves and in my eagerness to try something new I bought double ended Circular needles instead of simple double ended ones. You should have seen me trying to get the small number of stitches to go all around the circle. Of course it didn't work - but its all a learning isn't it? I am now awaiting the delivery of the dp needles and I can't WAIT to try again!

I don't know whether to thank all of you or shake my fist at you all for taking all of my 'free time' up with revisiting my long lost hobby ... laughs. Seriously - thank you all for the inspiration.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Well put. I'm riding the same wave. What wonderful company we're in!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you PurpleV.....I couldn't have said it better myself!!! I now have more friends than I know what to do with. And who said being a retired Grandma is boring, with all those patterns out there & a good stash I could just knit forever. Glad you are all out there to help those in need & for giving encouragement, much appreciated. We are expanding every day....pretty soon we will be overflowing...lol
Happy knitting everyone!!


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, we are all to blame. It's a dark plot to take over the world. As soon as we can get all the "world leaders" to start knitting/crocheting we may just have a little peace. I am so glad you are all in my world, it's a much better place because of all of you. Thank you and God Bless you all.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Baker said:


> It used to be when I got up in the morning I put on my glasses and next the hearing aid. Now I have added to the list turn on the computer to see what's happening here.
> 
> This site is a great way to start the day, however; some days I stay much longer than planned.
> 
> You are all appreciated.


This sounds very familiar. My trail leads to the computer - turn it on, coffee maker - turn it on, t.v. news - turn it on, back to the computer finally get to mailbox and KP - almost forget to get back to pick up that coffee I gets so absorbed in the important stuff of knitters. So glad to be a member of such a happy and sharing group. Happy knitting Norah


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not addicted, I can quit any time I want to.....Well, maybe not.  I love this forum too, there are so many fun and interesting things on it. My next goal (after this pair of socks is done) is to try to learn to crochet. I may have to go down to the LYS and have a few lessons. That's always a dangerous proposition as we you well know because there is so much cool stuff there! New yarn, new needles, nifty gizmos. Sigh. I am addicted.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Knitters anonymous??? Nahhhh! Who needs it! We're happy in our own little world of knitting and crocheting. With friends who understand our addiction and love for our craft. I say, let well enough alone! I'm with all of you. It's our fault and we're glad of it!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

PurpleV, I feel the same, and it's a wonderful addiction! Never thought I needed an addiction till now. I keep starting new projects and seeing more I'd like to do. I see wonderfully crafted items from others and feel inadequate that I don't do more! It is all the fault of the wonderful people who post on this site!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I, too, have become "one of those people" who can't seem to go anywhere without yarn. My Kindle even has several "antique" publications loaded on it relating to the needle arts! I just told my husband this week that I would love to spend retirement traveling and doing "creative things." Little does he know (though he may suspect from recent vacations) that I want to spend some of that travel time in yarn shops!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I would second that, although I have never tried to knit socks. But now I know it's ok to buy yarn just because I like it and I know it's ok to have three or more projects going at the same time.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


you know what we all say Google it


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Purple V, great stuff. I get such a kick out of seeing where everyone is from, just makes the world seem a little smaller. Nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Very well put. I had decided I would make one last thing this year until it got cold again in the fall. I happened upon this site while looking for a simple sweater for my nephew. Now I'm finding new things to add to my list of things to make. My DH just shakes his head says that is nice and smiles. I think he is secretly hoping I'll use up my yarn stash. :lol:


----------



## Renn (Apr 15, 2011)

Loved your post, PurpleV. I agree that this site is addictive. I had eye surgery yesterday morning, and still have a patch on my right eye, but if I get my nose close enough to the screen, I can still read KP. This is a great forum with wonderful, supportive people.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I, too am hooked on this forum. The knitting, I have been hooked on that ever since my Mother gave me yarn and needles to play with while watching her knit. I picked it up quickly and haven't quit since. I am a grandmother with five grandchildren (4 girls). That equals lots of knitting. I love doing the doll clothes too. I get up early just to get to the computer, first my daughters blog to see what the grandchildren are doing in AZ complete with pictures and then to the form to see what is going on in the knitting world. I am learning more and more, getting new tips, and finding more and more people out there like me with a stash and many UFO's. I love it. Thank you everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm not a grandmother yet (well maybe if you count the rabbit I was 'baby'sitting for a week while my daughter and her husband were away- the house felt very bare when she went home, especially with my husband away at the same time)but I was reading this posting while knitting a sock. Indeed a purple stripy sock for my other daughter who loves purple and wants lots of socks for her birthday next month. Lots of purple knitting coming up I guess- but I will do at least one in a different colour.
If I didn't knit while reading these posts I would get hardly any done these days.


applegranny said:


> to purple v
> 
> A fantastic post. We already know you are a hip grandmother (can climb Trees).I think it is a good thing that we grandmothers can use a computer AND knit socks(not at the same time) and we are certainly not in a rocking chair bored as many would like to think.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I am happy to at "fault" for being a part of this site. SO much to learn, to do and wanting to try something new. 

The only socks I have done are tube socks and those I did from an old pair, from a friend, whose husband's were worn out. Don't know where I put the pattern I had to write. It's in the "land of somewheres"

LOVE this addictive site.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my, thank you. It is a privilege to "help" you into the same things as we enjoy!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Couldn't have said it any better than all of you have already said it. How fortunate are we.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning,
Are you my sister??? LOL
We must have the same daughter. So if you put us together are we a whole wit??
I think we do pretty OK navigating this new puter stuff.Just made me smile. Thanks Carmita Have a fun day


Carmita said:


> As a "youngster" ha ha (I wish!) soon to be 50, I also think its marvellous how all the "senior" grandmas out there are so computer-savvy & I mean this as a HUGE compliment. I've lived with computers most of my working life but there are still things my daughters can teach me (with a lot of raising of the eyes, tutting & talking to me slowly as if I'm a halfwit!!)but to think that some of you have probably been introduced to computers more recently, I really admire you for diving in at the deep end. From what I've read on the forum you all seem to know your way around a computer better than most. So, I just want to say that apart from your handicraft skills, you should also be VERY PROUD of your computer skills. Carmita


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

So true, i'm addicted as well! I have AG doll clothes started, along with my first pair of sox that I keep setting aside and going back to washcloths or doll clothes. Some day I hope to finish those sox. But I keep something going. Love this forum, so many great ideas and support!


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

purplev,You said it all! I checked this site every am with my coffee! Learned some new great dishcloth patterns and now with my big head,looking with great hope at socks! Getting the book by Charlene Schurch "Semsational Socks".Wondering now if I might have bitten off too much but I know I can come to this site for hope and help.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I too, remember having another life before Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL. PurpleV, what a wonderful post. It made my morning. I like the part where you said you were "lured"... tsk tsk tsk. That's what you get for hanging around places like this...Now, you're hooked!!

I too am hooked. I go into this forum first thing in the morning and keep returning on and off during the day to see if I missed anything. Mostly, I hang around for a long time; I'm not very deciplined.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MPolaski, you crack me up!! Oh yeah... "I'm not addicted." Uh huh.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree this site is the best and everyone is so friendly


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

You sould become a poet or writer!!!!! Like you I have become (again as I started knitting in college) addicted to all things involving needles and hooks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Renn said:


> Loved your post, PurpleV. I agree that this site is addictive. I had eye surgery yesterday morning, and still have a patch on my right eye, but if I get my nose close enough to the screen, I can still read KP. This is a great forum with wonderful, supportive people.


Hope your eye is better soon. Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

uncrn65 said:


> You sould become a poet or writer!!!!! Like you I have become (again as I started knitting in college) addicted to all things involving needles and hooks.


I do write a bit, but only stories for the grand children.


----------



## Melody Knight (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely brill! If I could, I would sit, browse and knit/crochet etc all day, but alas, I have to work to earn the money to go and buy all that lovely wool I need..... :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

greeneyes said:


> purplev,You said it all! I checked this site every am with my coffee! Learned some new great dishcloth patterns and now with my big head,looking with great hope at socks! Getting the book by Charlene Schurch "Semsational Socks".Wondering now if I might have bitten off too much but I know I can come to this site for hope and help.


Socks are easy! I've made three and a half.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I had dabbled in knitting and crochet from my childhood until I retired from my job in 2007. When raising my daughter, working full time, and volunteering the local community theater group and high school drama clubs who had time to knit. I would take my knitting with me and get in a few stitches while waiting for the actors on stage to get ready to rehearse their musical number, but it took me over a year to get one pair of socks made. Now that I'm retired I am not found without needles in hand or on me. I take them everywhere except church. A couple weeks ago we went to a live production of Elvis vs. Beetles. I needed to get the infant sweater I was working on done that night. While waiting for the show to start I was knitting. A friend turned around (we went in a group of 20) and noticed me knitting and joked no knitting during the show. Not during the show, but definitely until the show started. KP has totally taken over the time I spent on FB. Yes I still sign in to FB because my step daughter complained she never saw me on anymore and couldn't get in touch to chat so FB is on another tab right next to KP so I can see when she is trying to get me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

MPolaski said:


> I'm not addicted, I can quit any time I want to.....Well, maybe not.  I love this forum too, there are so many fun and interesting things on it. My next goal (after this pair of socks is done) is to try to learn to crochet. I may have to go down to the LYS and have a few lessons. That's always a dangerous proposition as we you well know because there is so much cool stuff there! New yarn, new needles, nifty gizmos. Sigh. I am addicted.


I'm going to a crochet club at my local yarn store next Monday. Problem is you have to walk past all the yarns to get to the club room. Do you think I'll succumb to temptation?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

the first thing i want to do is get my coffee and sit and check this site, its so interesting, fun, informative and just a great outreach all over the world to folks that have a common thread. different lives and life styles but the same. i am new to knitting, have crochet for yrs. i am bound to learn this knitting thing, i love it. i do think its easier on the hnds and wrists than crocheting. i mentioned to a lady in my SSclass at church and she has knitted for most of her life, so we have a knitting date tomarrow, it seems God pulled this connection off, she is needing a outlet from the sad things going on in her lilfe and it will be great time to just talk and fit some lessons in also. i figure my mom will pop in also and she knits so we may do this on a regular basis, i thought about seeing if any was interested at church and doing it there, but it would be more comfy here, so if they can stand my critters, here we will be. i love this site, i think this is a classy bunch of folks, no matter where on this big ol earth we are. thank you for being my new friend, the Arkie :wink:


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to a crochet club at my local yarn store next Monday. Problem is you have to walk past all the yarns to get to the club room. Do you think I'll succumb to temptation?


Do you really think you won't succumb to the temptation of all that lovely yarn? I know I wouldn't be able to... LOL


----------



## Melody Knight (May 28, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> MPolaski said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not addicted, I can quit any time I want to.....Well, maybe not.  I love this forum too, there are so many fun and interesting things on it. My next goal (after this pair of socks is done) is to try to learn to crochet. I may have to go down to the LYS and have a few lessons. That's always a dangerous proposition as we you well know because there is so much cool stuff there! New yarn, new needles, nifty gizmos. Sigh. I am addicted.
> ...


I know I would.... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Altjem said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> ...


That sounds like it would suit me. My husband says I can't read anything unless it's got pictures. Whatever does he mean! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Altjem said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to a crochet club at my local yarn store next Monday. Problem is you have to walk past all the yarns to get to the club room. Do you think I'll succumb to temptation?
> ...


I some how think I might have to have a look especially as I need to get some lilac wool to make some sample squares to take to another yarn shop where I am doing a 'finishings' workshop. But will I be able to walk past the yarn in that shop. Oh what a dilema. :roll:


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

There's nothing like group therapy for an addiction!


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I too am addicted to knitting. Been on for a couple of months now. Very new knitter, but signed up for the nativity scene group and have done some of it...tho not very fast. I was gone for 6 days and now I'm trying to get caught up. I still have 3 days left from when I was gone. I'm not getting anythng else done right now. I am really a rug hooker, but seeing all the wool fabric and then seeing yarn, I'm addicted to both. I have to make time for both. Is try to do at least 10 minutes a day for rug hooking, then a short time for needle punching and then for knitting. I have knit mostly scarves and am knitting a pair of fingerless mittens. I'm sure I will go bigger and better as time goes by.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I'm joining the ranks cause I love, love, love this forum. So much fun and I'm not alone in my addiction to crocheting and knitting and having a stash. Love to look at all the beautiful things you all are making and getting inspiration for new projects. 
Have a beautiful day...be


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

I love that post! I feel the same way. No one here has made me feel like it is an elite place (which some knitting forums do). It is a place of support and learning. 

For those of you struggling to learn to crochet just remember that it is basically just keeping track of how many loops you have on your hook. An it is SO much easier to frog!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

knottynancy said:


> I love that post! I feel the same way. No one here has made me feel like it is an elite place (which some knitting forums do). It is a place of support and learning.
> 
> For those of you struggling to learn to crochet just remember that it is basically just keeping track of how many loops you have on your hook. An it is SO much easier to frog!!!!!!


That's one thing I am an expert at - frogging crochet!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You most probably will Purple V, but you will succumb only a small bit. One small step at a time. After all you will be staring at and surrounded by temptation, If you don't succumb, you must have a will of iron!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

I somhow stumbled on to this site for some information...then started receiving everyday...didn't always take the time to read and then one day I did...now I wish I hadn't deleted some of these...oh well I have enough knitting for a life time and then some...I do love the comments and help I have received...THANK YOU...


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

I know what you mean. Many days I stay longer than I should,really enjoy this site.


----------



## sandrawyborn (Jun 1, 2011)

I too am trying to learn to crochet. I can do a chain stitch. I haven't figured out how to hold the yarn to get a good tension, working on it. There are some good videos on youtube.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

It's wonderful to wake and have coffee with kind, encouraging and creative people from around the world. No matter what time I get up. Thank you all for maning your computers. You're never alone when you have KP friends.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

And all this time I thought it was just me, I'm happy to see others have the knitting addiction as well. 

Knit to love, love to knit.

Tom.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, how I wish there was a crochet/knit group here! Small town so the only yarn i can find is at Wal-mart and as you know they don't carry a lot of the "fancy" yarns. But I find I knit just fine with the TV on and a couple of cats by my side! Just wish I had more time to do this, it's only for an hour or so at night but it relaxes me after a stressful day on this computer!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I have never been truly obsessed with anything until I got back into knitting and then disccovered this forum. It is so great to communicate with people who have the same love and obsession as I do. Between the form and my grandkids I will never be at a loss for projects again. In the am - It's let the dogs out, make coffee, grab my glasses and my knitting. Thanks all!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not addicted to this site any more. I am seeing a psychiatrist. He said I am psychosis impaired. You look it up. I do not know if he said this because when i see him , I am either on lap top or knitting. He said I will have to continue to see him once a week. I finially had to tell him I just don't have the time. I can't listen to him and read my l.t. or knit. He just does not understand me.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

Years and eons ago we had pen pals and we would wait weeks to share news, information, knitting patterns, recipes - and we had to hand write them all out. Now.. at the touch of our fingertips there we all are - getting everything we need --- and not just one pen pal but hundreds of you out there all over the world. Look at all the time we are saving not to mention all the paper and postage. Keep up the info people - I love it.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

welcome to the BEST addiction ever!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yes! Another sane lady bit the dust. Sooner or later the bug will get you!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you post the Wizard of Oz dolls, I'm addicted to the Wizard of Oz.

Thanks if you can,
Anita



PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

shirley m said:


> The only thing I can add to that is that I am addicted to the forum as well!!!!!!!!!!! Have just had 4 days out of reach of the internet,and first thing home was to rush to check the forum. Woe is me. Shirley.


ROFLMFO!! Yes! The forum is part of my routine now. Every hour on the hour. We are planning a 3 day camping trip and I'm trying to figure out how to take all of you with me....


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, there are some beautiful projects shown by some beautiful people on this site from all over the world. This site is very addicting, what wonderful encouragement from everyone. 
There is also another site to get free patterns, AllFreeKnitting.com I found the pattern to my bf's afghan on there. 

Marion


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not addicted to this site any more. I am seeing a psychiatrist. He said I am psychosis impaired. You look it up. I do not know if he said this because when i see him , I am either on lap top or knitting. He said I will have to continue to see him once a week. I finially had to tell him I just don't have the time. I can't listen to him and read my l.t. or knit. He just does not understand me.


Lol!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

You're all too funny and absolutely lovely! KP is my lifeline!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Hear! Hear! I can't say that have ever in my life been bored. Too many fun things to do. I have always said if I can keep my eyes and my hands, I'll be fine.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Love this forum! I feel like I have friends all over the world. Love to all of you!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


Really cute lol. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


Go for it! I have been knitting for over 40 years then found crochet!! managed to teach myself without the aid of a saftey net ( no k P then) find myself doing more crochet than knitting these days.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

I can second this. I started 'looking' at knitting Paradise..what 2 weeks ago...my daughter keeps coming in, and seeing me on the computer just smiles kinda funny lol. or I am sitting surrounded by patterns and yarn. Oh, what fun. 
One day I will tackle socks!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Somehow I think that those to blame get to take lots of credit for a good thing. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Yes, I can identify with this. Just the same here.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I am addicted now too! My day starts and ends with KP. Out to dinner last night with my DH and guess what we talked about???What was happening on the KP site. He agreed I do have an addiction, but it is a healthy one. Love to all the wonderful ladies and gents who make this the nicest place to be. Thank you for all your friendliness and help.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

dragontears.... I read your message about learning to crochet. Here is a wonderful link to a site that you will love.

http://www.nexstitch.com/v_cross.html

I right clicked and created a shortcut icon to my desktop... It is a wonderful site to refer to whether you are doing normal crochet or tunisian crochet!

Good luck.

:thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I joined in May and I'm still looking for the chocolate cake..Some one said there was chocolate cake here. I hear it gos well with knitting. Or was it just chocolate. LOL. I'm hook or needled to. Love this forum.


Reanna, join our weekend tea parties. No chocolate cake recipes so far, but lots of others.

PurpleV, we are enjoying your company and happy that others have encouraged you to attempt things you didn't know you could do. Like you, I have no reason to fear trying a pattern knowing there's KP help right around the corner. Our tea parties alone are worth the time we spend here. We learn so much from each other about recipes, history, culture, and, don't forget, egg cosies!


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

The thing I love most about this forum is I have tried new things that before I passed over. I know if I have any problem or question - the girls and guys are right here with help. HOWEVER - I was knitting on the plane a week ago and was just about to complete the first run of a complicated pattern when it was time to land. Packed things up - ran to the "potty" and as I was sitting in the stall - thought - oh why not! So I pulled out my knitting to finish up the pattern - and things were going fine until I droped the ball of yarn and it rolled into the next stall. After a pause there was a voice - "what lovely yarn - where did you find it?" (*_*) You just never know where you will find another knitter!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's so wonderful being a part of this forum with like minded! I have a few more years before I can retire and am looking forward to knitting more than I do now.


----------



## grandma10gc (Feb 25, 2011)

boy this is sure well put , I think all of us on here are in the same boat---we are all addicted to this site. We love it , but we could be doing worse couldn't we. LOL


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

and you can carry your addictions with you everywhere you go - and share the "program" with everyone.


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

It is so amusing to read all of these posts about being addicted to this website and the craft of knitting and crocheting!! I too am in the same boat with everyone of you. My husband & I own a business and I am the only one in the office due to downsizing because of this economy. When I come into the office I too turn on the computer to check my emails and what do I see but an email from the website. So I start reading and finally just have to make myself stop and get to work. I love my knitting and crocheting so very much. Just not enough time for it all.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> Yep, we are all to blame. It's a dark plot to take over the world. As soon as we can get all the "world leaders" to start knitting/crocheting we may just have a little peace. I am so glad you are all in my world, it's a much better place because of all of you. Thank you and God Bless you all.


Wonderful thought, Lori! 
Where in Oregon are you?


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh boy, I can sure relate to that! Once I learned to knit socks, all bets weere off. I was and still am addicted to knitting socks.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I happen to agree. Because my work starts at 6am then I have a break at 9 go back at 1 till about 6PM when I get home I read way to much of the forum. DH doesn't mind unless he needs me for something and yes I'm hooked line and knitter.And every one is great and I have learned so much. Last night I did my first YO and was thrilled. Just reading every ones answers taught me so much. I LOVE THIS SITE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i've enjoyed crocheting doilies for 25 yrs. when i was 18 i taught myself to crochet & made a pullover sweater as my 1st learning project. but as time went on i started crocheting all kinds of doilies (some people bought them). it's fun making them from all kinds of patterns. now i'm interested in knitting socks. i like challenges.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

tamays said:


> I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


I love it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not addicted to this site any more. I am seeing a psychiatrist. He said I am psychosis impaired. You look it up. I do not know if he said this because when i see him , I am either on lap top or knitting. He said I will have to continue to see him once a week. I finially had to tell him I just don't have the time. I can't listen to him and read my l.t. or knit. He just does not understand me.


I wouldn't bother paying him for those expensive office visits. Just visit your friends at Knitting Paradise and we'll psychoanalyze you and set you straight!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

sbradley
Too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

OK. I hit this post at 8:30 AM mountain time and there's ALREADY 9 pages. Wow. And I agree, this is totally a testiment of the addictive quality of KP and our craft. 

Loop on, Ladies.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Where else can you attend a weekly tea party, get cozy with an egg, wear a fish on your head, find designers from all over the world, gain weight just reading, lose weight laughing yourself silly, get help figuring out the most difficult patterns, and make world wide friends without leaving home? I take my 12 steps to my computer every morning.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

tamays said:


> I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


Too funny! KP is my "guilty pleasure"!


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

AND, right back to you!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Tell me about it. I used to get to bed by a certain time every night, but now with all this knitting talk on KP, I'm so hepped up constantly about knitting that I get on my Stumble Upon toolbar when I should be in bed, and go from one knitting site to another.

It's a good thing this is a legal addiction or they'd be sending the paddy wagons for every last one of us!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love this site and everyone in it.


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
I feel sort of a special kinship with you, my Grandma was born in Surry about 120 years ago! Hey maybe we are knitting cousins!


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Tarana: Have someone show you the 'magic loop' with circular needles. I make gloves with half fingers --guess they are called fingerless gloves, I use circular needles using the magic loop for the whole glove. There must be a video out there, I will check, its too difficult to explain here. 
Anyone know where to find a video for this?


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
Making cables is the easiest thing in the world to do! Go to you tube, and type in how to knit cable stitches. There are several videos. you just hae to see it once and you will a cabler!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

annie'snana said:


> Tarana: Have someone show you the 'magic loop' with circular needles. I make gloves with half fingers --guess they are called fingerless gloves, I use circular needles using the magic loop for the whole glove. There must be a video out there, I will check, its too difficult to explain here.
> Anyone know where to find a video for this?


search for "magic loop knitting"


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

annie'snana said:


> Tarana: Have someone show you the 'magic loop' with circular needles. I make gloves with half fingers --guess they are called fingerless gloves, I use circular needles using the magic loop for the whole glove. There must be a video out there, I will check, its too difficult to explain here.
> Anyone know where to find a video for this?


KnitPicks.com has a lot of tutorials, some include videos.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well put....I feel the same way.


----------



## Mrs.Fields (May 19, 2011)

SO TRUE!!!
I can't go more than a day without working on some project. My husband just commented last night that I was addicted to knitting. I smiled and gently corrected him, "But honey, this is crochet!".
Hugs from across the Pond, Mrs. Fields


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

V~wonderful words from you, and I'm sure you speak for so many of the people here on this Forum. Like you, I discovered this site BY ACCIDENT! What a blessing!! I've been knitting for two months and it's all I think about, when I'm not with needles in hand. My husband thinks I've gone off the deep end, so he's no help!! Tomorrow my friend who has taught me to knit is taking me to a specialty yarn store and I've robbed my piggy bank!! Now it's the first thing I do in the morning: boot up computer, put tea kettle on, and go to KP. This is a wonderful place to be and it's great reading everyone's posts daily. Hugs, Diana


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have time to read all these comments but I have to add.... Yes there is a movement going on... all of us who love fibers and creativity have found a wonderful web site that feeds our souls...LOL overly dramatic ... maybe but the fact is. In our mothers days the only way to get inspired is if your friends were... or family members were.. we now have the whole world at our fingertips to inspire... teach... pass on this wonderful craft... I'm so glad your a addict.... pour a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy your morning with the rest of us...LOL


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Purple V any one of use could of written what you said, but you said it the best !!! We all have the same love of using our hands and making things mostly for others. Our joy is seeing their faces lite up and our pride is when someone ask did you made that !?! Thank you and everyone on KP together we make this world just a little bit better.


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't have time to read all these comments but I have to add.... Yes there is a movement going on... all of us who love fibers and creativity have found a wonderful web site that feeds our souls...LOL overly dramatic ... maybe but the fact is. In our mothers days the only way to get inspired is if your friends were... or family members were.. we now have the whole world at our fingertips to inspire... teach... pass on this wonderful craft... I'm so glad your a addict.... pour a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy your morning with the rest of us...LOL


So nicely put


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

PurpleV - I enjoyed reading your story. Now, here's a new project for you --- Have you ever thought of writing? You seem to have a flair for it. Go for it girl !!!


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish there was a way that we could all meet. I mean, I joined a while ago, but it's only in the last month or so that I've started looking at the forum and met some of the sweetest people in the world. I feel that people that work with their hands are pretty special people! We have a way to relax from the stresses of the day--more people need to find a way to relax. Imagine a world with no wars, cuz they're too busy knitting!!! Ah, perchance to dream!!
You all are wonderful people. this past Sunday I posted that I'd just lost my favourite aunt, and the support I got from KP was overwhelming. 
Have a wonderful day, and remember one thing. You ALL are wonderful, kind, giving and full of love. How special!!!!!


----------



## droppsy (May 28, 2011)

I am new to this forum, but find myself login in every single day. My hubby is beside himself, cannot understand why I spend so much time on the computer, and if I am not online I am knitting like crazy. He thinks I have lost my mind.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

You are a very speciall person, Silky. God bless you.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I was a "normal" knitter until I took an early retirement package about 11 years ago. A couple of months before I had visited my college roommate on the Big Island who was surprised that I didn't bring my knitting on holiday with me. She's a lefty, but I taught her how to knit right-handed several decades ago. I guess that comment started a real addiction. Today, she can knit circles around me and really goes for the complicated stuff like Aran patterns. I favor lace knitting with cotton/acrylic yarns like Lion Brand Cotton-Ease. There's many worse things you can be addicted to!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

sbradley said:


> The thing I love most about this forum is I have tried new things that before I passed over. I know if I have any problem or question - the girls and guys are right here with help. HOWEVER - I was knitting on the plane a week ago and was just about to complete the first run of a complicated pattern when it was time to land. Packed things up - ran to the "potty" and as I was sitting in the stall - thought - oh why not! So I pulled out my knitting to finish up the pattern - and things were going fine until I droped the ball of yarn and it rolled into the next stall. After a pause there was a voice - "what lovely yarn - where did you find it?" (*_*) You just never know where you will find another knitter![/quot
> 
> You just about made me fall out of my chair hysterical. I though about doing that myself once. ROfl-Only on KP


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

tamays said:


> I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


Well said Tom!  I've had to set a time limit on KP so I have time for my actual knitting or I don't get anything done!! I haven't mastered reading the forum and knitting at the same time yet. I'm afraid I'd be doing a lot of tinking and frogging if I tried! But a true addict I am - and I wouldn't really have it any other way. I do love the support we have here to help us through this addiction  (or should I say encouraging our addiction?)


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I totally agree. Ever since I subscribed to this site, I have been very brave to knit something new. I want to start on my Christmas gifts and started a child poncho for my niece thats 4 yrs. old. I am a little nervous but I'll take one stitch at a time. If I need help, I'm sure my friends out there will give me support.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

droppsy said:


> I am new to this forum, but find myself login in every single day. My hubby is beside himself, cannot understand why I spend so much time on the computer, and if I am not online I am knitting like crazy. He thinks I have lost my mind.


Knitting is very therapeutic, a scientifically proven fact, and has been recommended by doctors. It is better than valium Does you husband know that Rosie Grier did needlepoint for his health and did it constantly?


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello there.... Regarding crochet, when I was teaching crochet baskets, since I am not a crocheter as such, I learned to talk crochet by saying "loop over pull through once, then another loop over twice and pull through again and again." Not right terms but it worked for me. I really don't read patterns very well now, but do always have something started. And do finish them. As to socks, the ones I started in high school are still unfinished, I guess I will try tube socks as I might finish them. Knitting and crochet puts the weaving, spinning,and card making on the back burner too often. Not to mentionchecking the forum. Woe is me. mlk in So.Calif


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

(Evil laugh)Our work here is done! I'm in the same boat.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

sillyknitter said:


> I wish there was a way that we could all meet. ...
> Have a wonderful day, and remember one thing. You ALL are wonderful, kind, giving and full of love. How special!!!!!


There was one forum string that discussed meeting. We even considered a cruise...but we'd need the QE II! But wouldn't that be fun!!


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

kaliz said:


> Me too!! I end up using my knitting/crochet time cruising this forum!!


Same for me! I ws already addicted to crocheting and knitting, but now I'm addicted to this forum as well!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

HOORAY!!! Our work on this job is done! Now, on to other addictive knitting. I too, have become addicted to this web site. I can hardly wait to get to my computer and see what is there. All of you are wonderful.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, my name is Tracie, I have had 11 hours & 40 minutes of knitting sobriety. I feel a relapse about to happen in approximately 1 minute since I only have 40 minutes left of my lunch hour. It took me 20 minutes to read the posts or the relapse would have already occured. I hope this is the longest period of withdrawal I ever have to endure.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I am laughing out loud as I too feel the same way too!! Hubby just made the comment last night "gone are the nights when you used to sit beside me and watch tv or knit..now you are a internet junkie!!" 

Yepper!! have to see who or what is new on this site!! How can one site be so addictive?? easy!!! you have to truly love to knit or crochet and then you are hooked or needled!!! LOL !
Thanks everyone for such great ideas and for all your help!!!

I love this place...just told another fellow knitter about it too but warned her you will lose knitting time as you spend lots of time exploring and dreaming of all the new projects we would love to start....to many projects and not enough time in the day or night to finish them all!!
keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

More things to do.......The Tea Party was exciting to read, how does one join? I wanted to try the monthly swap but not smart enough to be able to copy and send the registration form in to the lovely lady who does all of the work for the swap. Must go, Koi and garden are calling. mlk


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Deep breaths Tracie...Deep breaths.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone asked about patterns for the Wizard of Oz items, but I don't see a response. Are they somewhere on the KP site?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

The easiest way to start a new crochet pattern (once you understand the several stitches) is to get with another crocheter and one of you read while the other one crochets. Then you have a pattern made and it's much easier to copy than to try to read those directions. My grandmother and I used to do this with each other and it really works. You can then trade places and the first reader can be the crocheter if the pattern is a little more difficult. Once you have made it, the directions are much easier to track - and you have a friend!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so glad I can come here during work! I'd never have time to knit. this is one of my fav forums. As for the first comment...What an attention getter! 11 pages and counting...
I too could have written this. And all I wanted was to clear out my stash(from my crocheting years)and ended up coming here to learn how to knit...20 baby hats later and new projects galore for all the MORE yarn I had to buy!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am so lucky. 11 years ago i was in a coma for 6 days. when my specialist found out i knit, sew and crochet he said i had to keep doing it so my sinapsys keep functioning. so my therapy is knitting, sewing and crocheting. what luck. i love my therapy. LOL


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> I am laughing out loud as I too feel the same way too!! Hubby just made the comment last night "gone are the nights when you used to sit beside me and watch tv or knit..now you are a internet junkie!!"
> 
> Yepper!! have to see who or what is new on this site!! How can one site be so addictive?? easy!!! you have to truly love to knit or crochet and then you are hooked or needled!!! LOL !
> Thanks everyone for such great ideas and for all your help!!!
> ...


LOL! I got my DH a laptop for Christmas a couple of years ago. Now, I sit here with my laptop while he watches movies on his.. we are in the same room and I told him I go come the forum to see what's happening while I doodle with patterns and such. That way I am quiet while he watches his movies... LOL. He's in none the wiser... I would be here anyway! LOLOLOL


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

You all are not only knitters, you also are very comical. I love reading of your mishaps. They are so funny, especially Maryann when your ball of yarn rolled into the next stall and the lady loved it. hahaha Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mylila (May 30, 2011)

I think we ought to do a seven day cruise, then we wouldn't have to go to the computer, we could sit on deck and do stuff. Heck we wouldn't even have to leave port.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Someone asked about patterns for the Wizard of Oz items, but I don't see a response. Are they somewhere on the KP site?


Here is the KP link from PurpleV
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5453-1.html
There is a picture of the dolls and posts under them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LMBO...I feel, live, LOVE your pain lol
Here here my dear friend..it is you that inspires us, encourages, and makes us laugh with your funny antidotes.

Group Worldwide HUGS back,

Camilla



PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!



Grandma Laurie said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked about patterns for the Wizard of Oz items, but I don't see a response. Are they somewhere on the KP site?
> ...


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It's difficult for me to get any work done AT WORK because I'm always checking for new posts on this site. Good thing I'm retiring soon...what are they gonna do, fire me? NOT. LOL


----------



## ritazimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

My smile for the day -- and oh so true!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL--GOTCHA!!! I know the feeling. Isn't it nice to share a very healthy addiction with others with the same addiction? Isn't it fun making items for the grandkids? I work at home.  I make sure I finish my work so I can get on this forum. Haven't started knitting socks, yet. Plan on doing so in the future. I know once I get started, I'll be hooked on that too. Then everyone in my family will have a pair of socks!!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

My one and only exhusband was jealous of my knitting and complained about it. My DH made a mistake only once and it was about "too many books". I just had to gently remind him of his big supply of useless electronic equipment he had stored away in the house. He was proud of it and loved the afghan I made for him, He never complained about it.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad I found KP. I can't wait to read the next Newsletter (secretly wishing there were more when I'm done). As a "new" widow I found that KP has become a part of my new life. I don't always post but I always read!!! And I'm really glad about the Secret Swap because I learn more about the people that I share with. Wishing everyone a great day!!


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

This might be the only addition that requires more purchasing of yarn, knitting and reading this sight as the only cure. But i do like the idea of chocolate and wine too. Guess it won't hurt to try that also.


----------



## Joanne S (May 3, 2011)

Seems an appropriate thread to share this with y'all:

When Satan moves in with his Cohorts of Sin
Say, "You'll never find me submittin'
You irk me, I find
So get thee behind
And please don't disturb me
I'm knittin'"


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

oh I sooo agree! I used to be addicted to FaceBook but now I seem to always be here or checking my email, so it's:
1) Turn computer on
2) *Check email and then check out all forum posts
3) do this while crocheting or knitting
4) check out new sites on the net* repeat from * to* until fingers are cramped or housework calls or the men are hungry!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> love it!!!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Here! Here! I have been so inspired by all of you. Where I don't have any kids or grandkids, I have neigbors with babies and after seeing so many beautiful baby pieces here I got to work. I'm having a ball and my neighbors are thrilled. KP is a blessing.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Saw a t shirt that said: Knitting is my first passion; chocolate is second--describes me. I have to make myself stop eating chocolate (especially the Milkyway caramel bars--keep a supply in the frige). I would have bought the t shirt but it wasn't in my size. Will search the internet to find it.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

josheli said:


> oh I sooo agree! I used to be addicted to FaceBook but now I seem to always be here or checking my email, so it's:
> 1) Turn computer on
> 2) *Check email and then check out all forum posts
> 3) do this while crocheting or knitting
> 4) check out new sites on the net* repeat from * to* until fingers are cramped or housework calls or the men are hungry!


LOL! and fell out of chair and ROFL, gasp gasp,gasp


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Housework? I do all of the above too--not hooked on facebook anymore only on the forum. Housework when I can't stand looking at dust anymore LOL.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL--Love it!! I have had people ask me what I was knitting while I was crocheting too.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Diana--every dream of knitting while you're asleep? I have. I dreamt I was working on a sweater design for my grandson. In fact, I do have the design in my head and am working on it. Watch your budget when you go to that yarn speciality store. If you're like me, you will loose your mind and then wonder: "I bought this all this yarn?" Have a good time at the store.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Nan--thanks so much for your inspirational message. Knitting/crochet definitely helps me with my "stresses" of the day. We could have a "world conference" meeting of all the KP knitters and crocheters--that would be something!!! It would have to be more than 1 day though!!!


----------



## stcronin (May 22, 2011)

I can so well identify with you. Not only am I reading all the posts on this forum, but I made the mistake of looking up "ravelry". Yesterday, when my husband spent a rare 6 hours away from home, I spent the entire time perusing patterns, dreaming about when I might have time to try any of them. Meanwhile, my current project, baby cocoon, hat and afghan, sits unfinished while the the baby's due date creeps ever closer. Just how old do you suppose a baby could still use one of those cute, little newborn items?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How wonderful that others can see and say the same is true of them. I too was looking and now have found that I have a group of friends that will answere my sill quesitons even if they are not that silly. The help that I have found here has made me feel like I am working beside my Nana. Graceful and calm are the answers to the questions and helpful not matter how long it takes to understand the answer. I have few friends where I live but I would go "steal a horse" with anyone of you and not worry that we would get caught. 
Thanks for the friendship.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't have time to read all these comments but I have to add.... Yes there is a movement going on... all of us who love fibers and creativity have found a wonderful web site that feeds our souls...LOL overly dramatic ... maybe but the fact is. In our mothers days the only way to get inspired is if your friends were... or family members were.. we now have the whole world at our fingertips to inspire... teach... pass on this wonderful craft... I'm so glad your a addict.... pour a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy your morning with the rest of us...LOL


I never had a friend who knit, or anyone who undersetood the passion I had for my obsessive compulsion/compulsive obsession. To say thae p


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

No, you haven't lost your mind. You "loose" your mind when you go to your LYS for one thing and come out with a whole lot of yarn, etc. That's usually when I "loose" my mind. Does your hubby had a hobby? He might understand your passion for knitting.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

The same here. That's why I joined a knitting/crochet group not too far from where I live. Found new friends who knit, crochet, sew and do bead work and they are all willing to help each other with their projects. They understand why I could spend hours in my LYS looking for yarn etc.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

OH YES ! To all of these posts ... we are all in agreement then ? As addictions go i am in love with this one . These were like reading about my own life , I remember picking up my first crochet pattern and thinking this is written in a secret undecypherable code ! but as i recently told my sister ... give it a go , get frustrated sit it down go back and it will click you will see ... knitting ... i am just getting the hang of and am sloooooow but i love it  I love it here too its the first thing i check in the morning and the last thing i look into at night ... So many new ideas and so little time and so much love pouring out to everyone ! What a wonderful community to be a part of .


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh no!! You found Ravelry!!!You can definitely get hooked on that site!!!Don't worry about your unfnished projects. My oldest daughter started to crochet a baby blanket while she was expecting her daughter--4 years later (her daughter's age) and a boy later, she has not finished it!!! Of course when you have 2 kids (4&3) you don't have much time to yourself. You can always finish the baby projects and keep them just in case another one comes along!!!LOL


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I've been on this site for about 4 hours now. I guess I should check my e-mails for some work!!! LOL


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Perhaps it's time to consider joining Knitter's Anonymous. Answer these questions honestly:

Do you hide yarn and knitting implements in obscure places throughout your home?

Do you lie about the amount of money you spend on such items?

Do you feel you can't start your day until your feverish hands have held your sturdy needles and knit something?

Do you feel shame to be so out of control, yet unable to change your behaviour?

Do you hang out with new friends, all of whom share your knitter's addiction?

Do you knit despite a falling-apart marriage, arthritis, calluses, failing eyesight, an increase in middle-aged spread--due to so much sitting around knitting-- or any other obstacles and/or repercussions which would cause a saner (and non-addicted) individual to give up such an accursed addiction?

If you can answer 'yes' to one or more of the above snoopy questions: congratulations! You have the heart of a knitter (which comes complete with its own little full-blown addiction.)


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Perhaps it's time to consider joining Knitter's Anonymous. Answer these questions honestly:
> 
> Do you hide yarn and knitting implements in obscure places throughout your home?
> 
> ...


I love this....I can answer "yes" to several of these

:lol:


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


I am also trying to improve my crochet skills. I have been knitting for about 68 yes. But I really would love to be able to crochet some of the beautiful patterns I see. I am making headway though a lot of what I do is pretty basic. I have found that going to www.google.com and typing in the search box what I am looking for I can come up with instructional videos which take you through stitch by stitch. Good luck

I have become very addicted to this web site.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

me too!
I suddenly decided to learn to crochet and have been watching you tube. Not as easy as it looks, but some things just can't be knitted


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, debdobalina--here is another question to add to your list: do you talk to your yarn and/or the project you are working on? I answered yes to all but the first 2 questions. I have truly passed the test. Quest. no.1--don't have to hide my yarn; just keep it in its "safe" place (closet) in my sewing room; quest. no 2.--don't have to lie about the cost; just ask myself "I spent how much?!!!" I'm laughing as I write this!!! LOL
Carlyta


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


STORY or maybe a tale: A number of years ago there was 3 friends that golfed together. One said, when we get 'older' why don't we go to a nursing home and then we can be together and not worry our kids. She was of course joking. But for years that is whet we told everyone. Well she had a stroke and is in a n.home now, can't talk but writes and draws which she was very good at. the other tow do volunteer work together and knitt. Guess you never know what is coming your way. Addition to this site
helps a lot, meeting new friends.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Purple V and debdobalina, I am adictited!! I didn't plan to read all 13 pages and by the time I got here is was 14. Deb, I answered yes to all the "snoopy" questions. What does that make me???? Help. Thank you for your insights. I just got to thinking, I have 4 daughters, and attend church regularly,(16 years), and just found out that there are a couple ladies who knit/crochet. How sad. I do most of mine in front of the TV so I can sit near the DH and be in the same room as him. He is getting an operation next week and I will take my tote bag and knit/crochet on my projects. Thank you girls/guys. I think I love you all.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

This brings a great big chuckle because it seems that we are all in the same boat! When I should be doing other things, I'm spending time hooked to this forum! But I'm so glad to have it-if only I could allow myself a time limit!!! Alas, I cannot!!!Especially when I'm learning! Thanks to all the teachers out there. Ann


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you start a knit/crochet group at your church? I tried at my church but was not successful. I found a knitting/crochet group near my home. We meet every Sat. I used to sit at home and knit and crochet too. It's fun when you're meeting with others who enjoy these crafts as much as you do. Go to meetup.com; there might be a meet up in your area.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Can you start a knit/crochet group at your church? I tried at my church but was not successful. I found a knitting/crochet group near my home. We meet every Sat. I used to sit at home and knit and crochet too. It's fun when you're meeting with others who enjoy these crafts as much as you do. Go to meetup.com; there might be a meet up in your area.


I tried a sewing group at my church... didn't work. I thought about trying knitting but I don't see these ladies trying that either. That's why I have y'all.... :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann--I figured it out. When you respond to a topic on the site, your response automatically goes into your e-mail. When you look into your e-mail more comments come up and you are back reading more of the other comments. It really is hard to stop. Looked at my e-mails for some work; did that work; went straight back to the KP forum.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

My dh and I were visiting another town and there was a yarn shop just down the street. I said I wanted to go and did he want to go also.....he said no way, I don't want to go, you go. So I did. A couple days later, he saw the charge from the yarn shop. He said to me...Don't you think that was a little excessive? I just looked at him. I thought it was just fine.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Can you start a knit/crochet group at your church? I tried at my church but was not successful. I found a knitting/crochet group near my home. We meet every Sat. I used to sit at home and knit and crochet too. It's fun when you're meeting with others who enjoy these crafts as much as you do. Go to meetup.com; there might be a meet up in your area.


I started a group at my church and we met for about 4 years but gradually some of our group had health problems related to old age so I discontinued the gp.

My local library started a group and we meet on Fri a.m. I am really enjoying getting to know some new friends and we have some very talanted knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL--you stayed within your "budget" right? When I traveled, I would find a LYS to visit. Beautiful cat!!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


I have been here only a few weeks and I don't know now how I was able to get through the days without all of you wonderful and intelligent knitters and crocheters. I have rediscovered a passion I had in the eighties. Not only do you support me but you all give me a smile every single day. I have learned more reading about your projects than I had learned in my last fifteen years of knitting. Thank you so much for allowing this old bird to become one of your flock.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Today I took the dish cloth I am working on to the doctor's
appointment I had at the wound clinic. This is the first time I have done any thing like this, Usually I just sit and watch the T.V. or people going by. But today I had another person
speak to me about my knitting being almost a lost art. I love 
it when people start talking to others and get to know some about the other. If we did more talking there would less
problems. Bell


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I totally know what you mean. when I go to the hospital I usually take a sock Im working on. I don't feel embarrassed nowadays and you'd be surprised how many women chat. Lets start a trend.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have time to read all these comments but I have to add.... Yes there is a movement going on... all of us who love fibers and creativity have found a wonderful web site that feeds our souls...LOL overly dramatic ... maybe but the fact is. In our mothers days the only way to get inspired is if your friends were... or family members were.. we now have the whole world at our fingertips to inspire... teach... pass on this wonderful craft... I'm so glad your a addict.... pour a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy your morning with the rest of us...LOL
> ...


Sorry about this dangling post. I'm not just computer challenged, there are times when I am completely addlepated. I got a phone call , got up to get my knitting and forgot to come back. When I got back and tried to resume editing I got a big fat, bright red "ACCESS DENJED" Thought Ihad broken something.

Anyway just wanted to say that I never had anyone who understand my passion for knitting and yarn and wool and on and on. Now I have hundreds even thousands to share that love and understand that passion. We can see ourselves in each other This forum was meant to be.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hobbit, when you knit socks on the circular needle, is it easier than using four needles the traditional way? Also, are you making two socks at a time with the circulars??? I am trying my first pair of knitted socks with four needles. ughhhh helppppp


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> LOL--you stayed within your "budget" right? When I traveled, I would find a LYS to visit. Beautiful cat!!


Of course I stayed within my "budget"

My cat is Zena and she knows how beautiful she is. She makes me stop what I'm doing every so often to lay in my lap and I have to pet her stomach


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

KnitWit2 said:


> Hobbit, when you knit socks on the circular needle, is it easier than using four needles the traditional way? Also, are you making two socks at a time with the circulars??? I am trying my first pair of knitted socks with four needles. ughhhh helppppp


I started knitting on 4 needles and have just learned to knit on cables. I absolutely love it!!! I learned using the following link:

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

The way she casts on makes laddering almost impossible. I have not gotten brave enough to try 2 at a time, but I did venture out to do toe up. I asked the lady who ownes my LYS about doing 2 at a time, she is a retired Psyco Therapist. She told me she wanted to keep her sanity, I thought that was all I needed to hear. I'll stick with 1 at a time for know.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

How true, how true! I have not been "hooked in" to this site for long.....just a few days...but I am hopelessly addicted. So many of you have echoed my thoughts.....fun, friendship, encouragement, knowledge, tutoring, etc, etc. etc. I want to try a Christmas stocking (I figure one large sock would be easier than 2 small ones :?: ). However, I found out about the scarves for the Special Olympics and am busy knitting those...2 so far. When is there time to try a giant sock? Such problems !:lol: Thank you all for these issues.....


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think this becomes more quickly addictive than crack cocain or meth.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

New Christmas stockings for the family are on my to do list. That list is growing ever longer. So much to knit...so little time awake.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

judithw1 said:


> My dh and I were visiting another town and there was a yarn shop just down the street. I said I wanted to go and did he want to go also.....he said no way, I don't want to go, you go. So I did. A couple days later, he saw the charge from the yarn shop. He said to me...Don't you think that was a little excessive? I just looked at him. I thought it was just fine.


Wow, role reversal, my wife has the same problem with me being just a tad too excessive. But then again I live by a simple rule... Quod mereri, I emo, I conglutinata est, I earn it, I buy it, I knit it... and of course she wears it.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

tamays said:


> judithw1 said:
> 
> 
> > My dh and I were visiting another town and there was a yarn shop just down the street. I said I wanted to go and did he want to go also.....he said no way, I don't want to go, you go. So I did. A couple days later, he saw the charge from the yarn shop. He said to me...Don't you think that was a little excessive? I just looked at him. I thought it was just fine.
> ...


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I so agree with everyone about this forum,I had an early apointment with Dr. yesterday morning so couldn't check forum. When I finally got home and ready to check it ,the net went down and it was this morning before I could read the news letter I HAD WITHDRAWALS!!!!!!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I think this becomes more quickly addictive than crack cocain or meth.


Yes, but unlike crack or meth, it's a good habit, good for you, keeps you warm and it looks good on people.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh purple V, you so sound like me, I have been knitting for years and have just started to dabble with crochet, and NOW Im wondering about socks lol should I be put off??? time is very short, but ohhhhhh how I fancy having a go with the socks. I remember my mother sitting by the fire knitting socks for my dad, who was a seaman. Maybe I might just have a quick look. haha


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

tamays said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > I think this becomes more quickly addictive than crack cocain or meth.
> ...


True, although I was only comparing the quickly addictive attributes, not the health benefits or dangers. and there was that one poster who sat on her knitting needle.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I think this becomes more quickly addictive than crack cocain or meth.


Especially if you are a spacially oriented fiber freak with fellow addicts supporting you wholeheartrdly.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

In the words of Edith Ann (Lily Tomlin) AND THAT'S" THE TRUTH! (blows a raspberry)


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I am still not sure about socks! May be one day, but not soon.


----------



## BonnieS (May 6, 2011)

This really is the best forum! I have been knitting for a long time but there is so much new information here I feel like a just discovered knitting. And speaking of crocheting...how does anyone follow those patterns that look like pidgeons walked across frost and left footprints!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I had a cat who lived to be 16--she died last year of old age. She would sit on my lap while I was on the computer and even when I was knitting/crocheting. Have a good weekend.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > headlemk said:
> ...


I'm sorry, I was not finding fault, nor did I mean to cast aspersions. Being one who has fallen under the addictive powers on knitting I totally agree with your assessment. My wife would be the first to tell you that from the moment I knit my first row I was hooked, then again she would also say that I had lost my mind years ago. Huh, the jokes on her, I found it, it was behind the couch the whole time. Besides, the only crack I've seen on a person was that of a plumber... It did not look good at all.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tracy, thank you sooo much. It doesn't look that imtimidating. I will try it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

@Tamays...we are of like mind.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Altjem said:
> 
> 
> > missvix61 said:
> ...


...Might be he's thinking of 'those" photos in National Geographic, or whatever boys snuck under their mattresses when they were going through puberty... Women's version, of course. :lol: With lots of pictures??
Seriously, when I left for town this morning there were 10 pages of responses to this thread, now 16!! What a topic, and what a wonderful first page you started. Yes, like others, I feel a kinship with folks I may never meet face-to-face, but whom I consider good friends. I'm glad to have such a wonderful group of you, and like others, I spend quite a bit of time reading your thoughts. Thank you for saying what I feel! We are blessed to have found this site, and each other.
Barbara


----------



## Ginben1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Knitting and crocheting is cheaper than therapy, unless you have a very large yarn stash like I do! :thumbup:


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

KnitWit2 said:


> Tracy, thank you sooo much. It doesn't look that imtimidating. I will try it.


Jump in, give it a try. It took me 4 attempts before I got the hang of it. The hardest part is the heel flap, on a simple sock, the rest is autopilot. I warn you....they are addictive :-D


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

At last! I've read all the way through. Thought about stopping along the way to comment on various posts, but decided not to in case someone else had already offered a similar note. And now that I've finally made it, all I can think to say is *ME TOO!!!* Thanks, PurpleV.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

and no one says its been (however long) since they last did a stitch.. clever post Tom


gracieanne said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

tamays
"Quod mereri, I emo, I conglutinata est" May I use this? It says it all. I don't get any guff from my husband as a matter of fact he encourages me. It's my mom that gives me the hard time.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

I am so addicted to this forum. Love it!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ladies (and gentlemen) I wll be in seventh heaven this evening in case anyone tries to reach me. I borrowed six books on knitting from my local library this afternoon and my husband will be at a meeting for three and a half hours. It will just be me and my knitting books. How good can life be? :lol:


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

My goodness... I left here this morning and there were 7 pages. I came back this evening, and there were 16, and when I got to page 16, there was page 17 just waiting for me... LOL Gotta say, this is a very addicting site! I'm glad I'm here, though, wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV,
Add me to the addiction crowd!!! 
What a nice post to start the day with!
Thank you,
Julianne


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

As a teenager my projects were mainly mittens, then I decided to do a pair of socks for by boyfriend(husband now). They were argyle, the top part was ok, even the heel I understood and that was ok, but the toe with the PSSO was a disaster. It took awhile before I found out what that meant and from then on all was good.

Enjoy your socks, they are not that bad.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is just so wonderful that there are so many people out htere that love to knit and crochet like I do. I just love reading about what everyone has been up too. Myu knitting and crocheting keep me sane.Always looking for new ideas and patterns. Thank youy Knitting Forum for being here for all of us.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah Oh! Just got an add from Knit Picks. They are having a huge sale through June 30th on all summer yarns.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I know how you feel, I turn it on once or twice a day, even week ends and I use to never turn this machine on that has control over me on Sat/Sun. That was my day of rest of this thing. I live in a rural area and don't to see people much, so all of you are my only link as to whats going on. All of you are great friends and who said you have to be there in person to be friends. A friend is someone that is always there for you and all I have to do is hit a switch and there you are. Anyway, I have not done the sock yet but working on the courage to start, bu have learned alot of new things from all of you and not just stitches.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay, this morning I opened my email and clicked the link to come to KP's main menu. Clicked on the first item. I have spent 1 1/2 hours reading this thread - the very first link. So how long will it take me to read all the other links??? I'd call that proof positive of being addicted for sure....and I'm loving it ;-)


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Was there just One person who "designed and built" this website? They had to be a knitter, dontcha think? I was just thinking about them and wondering if they had any inkling about just how big (popular) this group would become and in such a short period of time. Whoever they are I sure give them a thumbs-up and a thank you.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

tamays said:


> judithw1 said:
> 
> 
> > My dh and I were visiting another town and there was a yarn shop just down the street. I said I wanted to go and did he want to go also.....he said no way, I don't want to go, you go. So I did. A couple days later, he saw the charge from the yarn shop. He said to me...Don't you think that was a little excessive? I just looked at him. I thought it was just fine.
> ...


I think it is great you knit....I think knitting is not completely gender specific.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've so enjoyed this group and this post!
for those that have not knit socks I havent either but I crochet them..so if you are afraid of knitting- crochet! LOL! :lol:


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh man, thought I was the only one who talked to their yarn! I feel almost normal now.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

socks haven't done the trick. all crochet then knitting, now trying weaving on several size looms. about 5 to 6 projects around me. all that yarn and not enough time


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the smiles, PurpleV!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL - this is all the more hillarious as it's so true! I love having stumbled on this forum - It's been the impetus to make a whole raft of knitted goodies I wouldn't have got to otherwise...and I'm shortly heading out to day 1 of a sale at the local yarn and quilting shop. They only have two "two day sales" each year - but oh boy, the savings are amazing!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> bwahahahaha! It's a deep deep plot to lure the unsuspecting into the world of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Seriously though, I am having SUCH a problem figuring out crocheting. I can do borders and the like but to follow an actual pattern - not so much. I want to do it so bad too - I LOVE the little amugurumi toys and they make so few in knitting patterns. I'm bound and determined one day I'm going to just sit myself down and give it another go.


i'm an old crocheter and now working on my knitting. welcome to crochet but with a warning, there are just as many problems with crochet patterns as with knitting patterns. we don't all speak the same language. i also love amigurumi and am trying to learn to translate knit patterns to crochet so i can do them faster. in general amigurumi is done in sc (single crochet) (double crochet in uk) in the round. the best patterns assume that at the beginning and are written accordingly, ie:rd3:3,inc rpt (18). trans: single crochet in first three stitches, increase in next stitch , sc next 3 inc next st etc around to your round marker. you should have 18 sts in the round. its easier than it sounds really. go for it!!! i don't know how to add a link but 'golden jelly bean' on you tube has brilliant tutorials and designs fun amigurumi as well


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Addicting yes, but it's not fattening YEAH :thumbup:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

debdobalina, I talk to my yarn, needles and hooks, heck, I talk to myself too!


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome home! Come sit with all of us on the front porch! Don't worry if you forget your needles and yarn......I'm sure we can conjure up just what you need!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

samazon said:


> Addicting yes, but it's not fattening YEAH :thumbup:


I love it, now I need something fattening to go with it;-)! Love the dog in the photo too.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so like you V. I want to knit socks so bad but I can't seem to find the time to concentrate on learning. I tried once but I just can't figure out how to do the heel and now I'm afraid to try again. One day soon I'm going to take the plunge and try it again!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't read all 18 pages of replies. Eighteen pages! My idea is, everybody think together, say together: World Peace, World Peace! We can do this!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> tamays
> "Quod mereri, I emo, I conglutinata est" May I use this? It says it all. I don't get any guff from my husband as a matter of fact he encourages me. It's my mom that gives me the hard time.


By all means, they are words to live by, you are free to do with it what you wish.

Tom.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Good for you Big Sister. I;m a g-ma too.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

tamays said:


> I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


Thank you for the light moment! I have never been to a 12-step program, but this one appeals to me. A good way to handle life until we all bind off! :thumbup:


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I didn't read all 18 pages of replies. Eighteen pages! My idea is, everybody think together, say together: World Peace, World Peace! We can do this!


World Peace, one stitch at a time. I once met a older woman who was surprised to see that I knit. She told me that she wished that she could knit, so I showed her the basics and before long she was getting the hang of it.

She told me that her Grandmother was a wonderful knitter and that when she was in her teens her Gram wanted her to teach her how to knit. But teens sometimes don't see what's being offered to them. Then many years later her Gram passed away, and she felt so bad that she never learned to knit from her.

I told her that I wanted her to knit a scarf and with every stitch think of how wonderful her Gram was. Offer a prayer with every stitch. Remember the love and the warmth of her Grandmother with every row, and when she's done she would have a scarf that would be filled with the love and blessing of her beloved Grandmother.

With tears in her eyes this older woman hugged me and thanked me for reaching beyond this life and bringing some of her Grandmother love. I have seen this woman several time since then and she is always wearing her scarf... her Grandmother scarf.

World Peace? yeah, one stitch, one row, one heart at a time.


----------



## e-stitcher (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm addicted to knitting, crochet and the forum! I've learned soooo much from all you wonderful people! My problem is that I spend too much time reading the posts and checking out suggested links and end up doing very little knitting. Every day I tell myself that I can only look at a few of the posts or photos, but I'm afraid I'll miss out on something, so I usually end up checking out everything posted for the day.  I can't even remember how I came across this forum, but I'm sure glad I did! What a great group of helpful, caring people!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This must be a record for posts to a single thread. This site is addictive and I love giving in to my addiction1 I learn so much and feel I have a whole world of help and encouragement at my fingertips and all I have to do is ask.


What a group!!!!

Karen


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

What a wonderful post! Keep on knitting and having fun!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Carmita,

Just want to say I am really a senior grandma. When I got my first computer probably about 12 years, I knew nothing. I honestly was scared to death of the thing. I have a wonderful SOL that worked with me, pretty much taught me everything I needed to know to get me going. There were many times that I sent up the SOS. I would really get into some messes and he would come bail me out. I really made some dumb mistakes!!! Now he tells me that I know how to do lots of things he doesn't. Of course most of what I want to do has to do with knitting, scrapbooking or crafting. I definitely don't have time to get bored. I also love Knitting Paradise and spend way to much time on it when I could be getting other things done. Oh well, we only live life once, right? Thanks all of you for being on this site and addicted right along with me. :?


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree I love this site ,cant wait to seee it every day I have 2 shawls preemie caps for the hospitals and a sweater going right now Great fun


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tarana said:


> You should have seen me trying to get the small number of stitches to go all around the circle. Of course it didn't work - but its all a learning isn't it? I am now awaiting the delivery of the dp needles and I can't WAIT to try again!


Tarana, you can make those few stitches work on a single circular needle. Search YouTube for a knitting video on magic circle.
Here's a still-shots tutorial on it: http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Magic_Loop__D119.html

Or you could just tackle double-pointed needles. They're fun, especially for knitting in public. People are often amazed at the sight! :-D


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

BGL said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.
> ...


That's funny! If I can't laugh at myself somethings wrong!    :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to a crochet club at my local yarn store next Monday. Problem is you have to walk past all the yarns to get to the club room. Do you think I'll succumb to temptation?


Why do you think they (the store owners) have the meeting in the back, instead of in the front window? Exactly in order to get you to see all those luscious yarns!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> There's nothing like group therapy for an addiction!


Is there a group therapy that _encourages_ an addiction??


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

When I first found KP while looking for knitting patterns, I was not the least bit interested. Didn't have time to read all "that stuff" and I sure wasn't about to add any of my comments. Well, I read a couple of forum posts then a few more and before I knew it, I was even posting. Now I'm addicted as well and like all of you, I am enjoying it. Happy clicking needles to everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Is there a group therapy that encourages an addiction??

What about KP?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


I love taking the blame for this PurpleV because it's a good thing. lol.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh me too. I've always done handwork of some kind, but now I can't stop. Love this site.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll take that blame, I know the feeling well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

headlemk said:


> There was one forum string that discussed meeting. We even considered a cruise...but we'd need the QE II! But wouldn't that be fun!!


There _are_ craft cruises. I've been on one. Boring as I expected, _except_ for the knitting classes! :-D

Was it worth it? Probably not, even at half-price. I don't think I'll repeat the experience. I do _not_ need access to excellent food 24/7!

For those who might be interested in testing the water: http://www.craftcruises.com/craftcruises_brand.php?brand=Knitting%20Cruises

That's not the company I travelled with; it's just what google offered when I asked for craft cruises knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

toichingal said:


> The Tea Party was exciting to read, how does one join?


FireballDave usually starts it up around tea time (between 5 and 6 PM in England) on Friday afternoon. There's nothing to 'join', just watch the main page to see when it starts. It runs through the weekend, sometimes longer!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.


Years ago, before nearly everyone in North America had a computer and the Internet was still limited to total geeks and the government, I met a woman in a hospital waiting room. I was working on a Twice Knit baby blanket. She was intrigued by the strange method and asked about the book. Well, I'd bought the book more than 15 years earlier from a mail-in offer in a newspaper. So, I scrawled my name and address in the book and handed it to her. I never saw her again, but the book came in the mail a few months later.

Today you can learn the technique online: http://megan.cc/TwiceKnit/

or buy the selfsame book on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.ca/TWICE-KNIT-KNITTING-PB-LEE-GILCHRIST-1970-/360352472838?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item53e6ae5f06#ht_500wt_922

Who but an addicted knitter would a) hand over her precious book to a complete stranger, and b) mail it back to the original owner??

This addiction is not new. The Internet has just allowed us to 'network' much more easily and over enormous distances. Praise be the builders of The Internet, affordable access to it, and of affordable computers!!


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the way you wrote , covered all of us with our addiction.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BonnieS said:


> how does anyone follow those patterns that look like pidgeons walked across frost and left footprints!


Thanks for the laugh! They _do_ look like that, don't they?!

Actually, symbol crochet charts are very easy to follow, once you look at the key. http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html

Since the European crochet magazines use them extensively, they enable unilingual anglophones (i.e. most 'Mericans, Aussies, and Brits) to work patterns whose text is German, French, Italian, or something else other than English. Those of my in-laws who crochet love it when I bring them some old issues full of charts and text that none of us can read.

Some Japanese pattern books don't have any text whatsoever! Just symbols.

A pattern written out - be it knitting or crocheting - takes up many more pages than the same pattern in chart or symbol form. Save the trees!! :-D (Or just think how many more patterns you can save in less space!!)


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

shirley m said:


> The only thing I can add to that is that I am addicted to the forum as well!!!!!!!!!!! Have just had 4 days out of reach of the internet,and first thing home was to rush to check the forum. Woe is me. Shirley.


I am a Shirley M as well! Nice to meet you. I live in Ontario Canada. 
Have a great knitting day!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to admit before I stumbled upon this site I used to think there was something wrong with me and my compulsive thoughts about yarn; needles;etc.......then I found everyone here and now I know I am okay and there are a lot of "me's" out there. I love this site and everybody here. You guys make me laugh and feel better!!!!

Eileen


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> It's my mom that gives me the hard time.


When we were clearing out her house, my kids saw the massive fabric and book stash my mother had amassed and how much trouble it made for her daughters to dispose of it. _They_ are the ones who wish I'd pare down mine before they're stuck with it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Was there just One person who "designed and built" this website? They had to be a knitter, dontcha think? I was just thinking about them and wondering if they had any inkling about just how big (popular) this group would become and in such a short period of time. Whoever they are I sure give them a thumbs-up and a thank you.


Send a private message to the administration; the link is at the bottom of every page. It says: Contact us. After you click on that, there's a link on the right hand side that says: Admin.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

josheli said:


> debdobalina, I talk to my yarn, needles and hooks, heck, I talk to myself too!


Talking to oneself is one way of transmitting information between the halves of the brain. Not bad or an indication of mental illness.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Love this site - just need to be able to be on this site, type, and knit all at the same time. I should feel I am loosing knit-time while here but I learn so much and everyone is so wonderful and kind I think it is way to valuable not to come and see what everyone is doing. This is such a great forum Thanks everyone.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

ditto k bauer..


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

shirley m said:


> The only thing I can add to that is that I am addicted to the forum as well!!!!!!!!!!! Have just had 4 days out of reach of the internet,and first thing home was to rush to check the forum. Woe is me. Shirley.


Same happened tp me. No Internet at camp. I'm thinking of getting it there just to enjoy this forum. Glad this addiction is catchy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Leonora said:


> What a brilliant heart felt post, and I whole heartedly agree 100% V. Although I haven't gotten round to actually knitting the socks yet, but everything is there to do them when......so thank you one and all for being there. You are the best bunch of people I have ever had the pleasure to get to know, even if it is over the net.
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I come to love the forum for the people that come on here. They are all so loving and friendly and can't forget very helpful. I have learned so much in the time I came on here. I don't get on here very much anymore since I am knitting for the new greatgrandchildren yes children. It seems there is a some form of a situation where they are coming so close and so many at a time. I had another one in Oct of 2010 and than another one in May of 2011 and now there is another one in Oct of 2011 I do hope they find out what is causing all these babies coming along. I am a kniter, but I just got back to it after years of not doing it. I had such a time with a sweater for my greatgrandaughter. I was scared she would be to large for it. It sure took me time. Years back I made sweaters for my grandchildren and it had the fronts and backs all separtly made and I had to sew them together. This one I had to knit all in one except for the sleves. I sure had a time with it. I think maybe cause I have one good eye. But now I am doing a lot better with the help from a few people on the forum. I say when I found the forum that was the best day in my life and I have gotten to know friends off here. I tell everyone about the forum. I am now trying to get my daughter to take a picture of the sweater and hat so I can post it on here. I am now knitting a Baby Blanket for the newst one a boy. Yes it is blue I had some yarn given to me from a lovely person on the forum and I was going to use it. In fact I did strat it with it. My grandaughter saw me knitting and asked what I was knitting and I said it is for your new baby for it was her second one. So she went without me knowing and brought the color blue she wanted. So I am now making it with that. I knew she couldn't afford it, but she wanted it so bad I am now doing it with hers. I better go I am getting to long winded. That is what living alone dose to one lol. Everyone have a great day to-marrow. God Bless you all.

Carolyjune


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

When I retired in June, I worried about not being with people anymore and not having the routine I had since I was 21, so I prayed for friendship and a new routine and my prayers were answered when I found you all and this forum became part of my new routine. I have told my old friends how much I like you all. You are very kind and generous with time to share with others and ideas and techniques. 
Isn't it nice that technology has brought people from everywhere together in this wonderful creative movement. I was watching an art show about how the Hudson Valley art style affected and was affected by other artists. Yarn work is another art form that is getting more recognition today. We may have thought of ourselves as a person creating but now we see we are many. To me it feels like small streams meeting to form a strong river.
I like being part of you all. We make beauty, we serve a useful purpose, we live our lives happily---It's so good!!!
So my prayers were answered and retirement is nice. I am knitting baby sweaters for twins and due to an error on the computer, Annie's attic sent me a free download of a vest that I will do next.

A member said she had a problem using circular needles on small projects. I thought there was a way to use two Circular needles for small 
projects. Does anyone know more about this method? It might help her.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.
> ...


Very interesting. I am going to have to try that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Altjem said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to a crochet club at my local yarn store next Monday. Problem is you have to walk past all the yarns to get to the club room. Do you think I'll succumb to temptation?
> ...


Think of it as keeping shepherds employed. It is good for the economy.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello to Trouble, I live in La Mesa and there is a knitting/crochet group that meets the first Tuesday and the third Monday at nine o'clock in the Food Court at Grossmont Center. They do preemie caps for babies. They knit for the From The Heart volunteer group. Anyone can join. You might like to drop by sometime. They also have a table in the Home Arts Building at the Del Mar Fair that you can visit if you get to the fair. A really nice and helpful group. mlk


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not addicted to this site any more. I am seeing a psychiatrist. He said I am psychosis impaired. You look it up. I do not know if he said this because when i see him , I am either on lap top or knitting. He said I will have to continue to see him once a week. I finially had to tell him I just don't have the time. I can't listen to him and read my l.t. or knit. He just does not understand me.


When you leave him, give him a small gift-- a pair of knitting needles, some yarn, and directions to this forum. You will find he has become " one of us" and he will be seeking YOUR advice ( on knitting ) very soon. Then you won't see him once a week, he will see you once a day right here 

Also, he didn't mean psychosis impaired, he meant 'pattern challenged' . They are similar problems and often confused by psychiatrists who have wives who knit and pay them no attention


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Osunny said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can add to that is that I am addicted to the forum as well!!!!!!!!!!! Have just had 4 days out of reach of the internet,and first thing home was to rush to check the forum. Woe is me. Shirley.
> ...


Tonight I was at a restaurant and a man at the next table had an iPad and he showed us a 4 x 4 inch box from Sprint that cost $40 and gives him Internet everywhere. He said he pays $40 a month for the service. But I think with this I could get this forum anywhere? Yes?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tamays said:


> I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


Right! and the first step is "admitted we were powerless and YARN can become unmanageable." Then "came to believe a knitter better than ourselves could advise us to remain sane. "Step 3 - "decided to turn our lives into one big knitting session." Shall I go on? The last is my favorite /step 12-"having stayed awake long hours knitting, we decided to carry the message to others and joined this forum to do so."


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Tell me about it. I used to get to bed by a certain time every night, but now with all this knitting talk on KP, I'm so hepped up constantly about knitting that I get on my Stumble Upon toolbar when I should be in bed, and go from one knitting site to another.
> 
> It's a good thing this is a legal addiction or they'd be sending the paddy wagons for every last one of us!


What is a Stumble Upon toolbar and are other knitting sites forums? I thought this forum was one of a kind. But I don't want to join any others. Just curious.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

sbradley said:


> The thing I love most about this forum is I have tried new things that before I passed over. I know if I have any problem or question - the girls and guys are right here with help. HOWEVER - I was knitting on the plane a week ago and was just about to complete the first run of a complicated pattern when it was time to land. Packed things up - ran to the "potty" and as I was sitting in the stall - thought - oh why not! So I pulled out my knitting to finish up the pattern - and things were going fine until I droped the ball of yarn and it rolled into the next stall. After a pause there was a voice - "what lovely yarn - where did you find it?" (*_*) You just never know where you will find another knitter!


You are historical!!! Funnnnny. You win the "funniest place to meet a knitter" contest.
.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I joined in May and I'm still looking for the chocolate cake..Some one said there was chocolate cake here. I hear it gos well with knitting. Or was it just chocolate. LOL. I'm hook or needled to. Love this forum.


I have the BEST recipe for chocolate cake. It's even foolproof after a couple of red wines! I make it for my whole class at school, so it feeds hundreds (my class is 21 thirteen-year-olds!) Give it a go and you'll never lack for chocolate cake again!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.
> ...


I'm still in denial. So what if I have a cupboard full of wool and specialty yarns? So what if I can't just sit and watch TV without knitting? Doesn't everyone have a knitting bag in the car 'just in case'? Who said 100 pairs of needles is enough? So what if I spend my spare time looking at patterns on the internet? I'm not addicted. I could stop if I felt like it. I only keep knitting because it keeps my arthritic fingers nimble. Really!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> ]Tonight I was at a restaurant and a man at the next table had an iPad and he showed us a 4 x 4 inch box from Sprint that cost $40 and gives him Internet everywhere. He said he pays $40 a month for the service. But I think with this I could get this forum anywhere? Yes?


Yes, you could, but ... think of all the money spent on mobile Internet access ... you could buy one whack of yarn with that!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG Now I know the place to be in the middle of the night(here)....you people are a riot!!! How I wish we could all meet and hang out in person. I can't seem to find a group nearby...although Katsch did tell me about one in the next burg. I spend way too much time knitting, watching TV and reading this forum. I have learned so much and become interested in so many things. And my knitting has improved immeasurably (e or no e? that is the question.) Jolly, you are a stitch....I tuned in late and have only read the last page or so...I like the idea of knitting while you're in therapy...so distracting...it would drive a therapist nutso!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

joelbears said:


> Purple V and debdobalina, I am adictited!! I didn't plan to read all 13 pages and by the time I got here is was 14. Deb, I answered yes to all the "snoopy" questions. What does that make me???? Help. Thank you for your insights. I just got to thinking, I have 4 daughters, and attend church regularly,(16 years), and just found out that there are a couple ladies who knit/crochet. How sad. I do most of mine in front of the TV so I can sit near the DH and be in the same room as him. He is getting an operation next week and I will take my tote bag and knit/crochet on my projects. Thank you girls/guys. I think I love you all.


When hubby was in the hospital,I knit a scarf for the homeless man in the next bed for an Xmas gift and left it on his tray when hubby was discharged.
I think I felt happy every time I went out on a cold day thinking that guy was warm in the scarf. Making someone else happy makes us happy too.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

FF...I absolutely love that recipe. Here, it goes by names like "Texas Sheet Cake", "Cookie Sheet Cake"....I just call it good cake! And...I used to make it for parties with my 7th grade classes!! They loved it, too. But my recipe is baked in a jelly roll pan...goes farther. The icing is to dream about...in a good way. lol


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup, Jolly...I think we could be really good friends. You seem to be my kind of gal!!! I love doing random acts...and not telling anyone. Just a little smile for myself and the person for whom I did whatever, hopefully.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> ... are other knitting sites forums? I thought this forum was one of a kind. But I don't want to join any others. Just curious.


Oodles of others, but none so well organized and user-friendly as this, in my opinion. I've been browsing knitting and crochet sites/forums since 1998.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tamays said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > tamays
> ...


You are so nicer at saying this. I tell them. "I work for my money, I'll do what I want with it. Shut up ". Then I hug my yarn. and they Lea e me alone. Hell hath no fury as a knitter questioned. Or something like that. If I am in a better mood, I smile and say " your next sweater will be ugly"


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tamays said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > tamays
> ...


You are so nicer at saying this. I tell them. "I work for my money, I'll do what I want with it. Shut up ". Then I hug my yarn. and they Leave me alone. Hell hath no fury as a knitter questioned. Or something like that. If I am in a better mood, I smile and say " your next sweater will be ugly"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV you are welcome. You and many others brighten my day. Thankyou ALL x :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > tamays said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I am so overwhelmed by all your replies. It took me an hour and a half to read them. My coffee's gone cold, I've got pins and needles in my foot, the builders want another cup of tea and my husband - well I won't tell you what he said! And once again IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT but I wouldn't have it any other way. Sorry I didn't post the Wizard of Oz info but I was out at a rather boring Natural History talk last night (wish I'd taken my knitting). It's another lovely sunny day here in Surrey so I guess I'll be sitting in the hammock and knitting between checking up on what is going on here. Like the idea of us all getting together. Don't forget if you're ever in the UK come and visit. You all have a lovely day. As ever big hugs PurpleV


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A knitting bag in the car 'just in case'. Why did I not think of that. I'm going to prepare it s soon as I've finished my day's fix of KP.


----------



## Cathy Strohm (May 23, 2011)

Retired three weeks and I find myself knitting and as of yesterday when I lost power for 24 hours I crocheted a hat for one grandaughter and started one for the other. I guess the gardening can wait. I also got an invite from one of our fellow forum members and have met with her and a wonderful group of other "needle nags" at a local restaurant. I guess I have become addicted also.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I'd love to visit, but Australia is so far away from anywhere! I guess I just have to 'visualise' being all together! This forum certainly beats the tyrrany of distance!


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Happy knitting CAROLYNJUNE3. And many blessings and happy times with your grandchildren. I only have 2, and they are in their twenties..(my sons children)..so I haven't been around babies for years. But I am knitting a baby sweater and hat for my daughters friend who is due in this month. Also attempting to knit a little sweater for the same friends almost 2 year old.

Have a happy day


----------



## Fionajane (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL - welcome


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's my mom that gives me the hard time.
> ...


That's what my husband keeps telling me. Think of the kids! When I "bind off" they can donate it all to the library and Goodwill. As long as I'm not there to see it, I doubt it will bother me.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> CrazyCatLady said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing like group therapy for an addiction!
> ...


You've found it, right here...and maybe if they declare it a healthy addiction, like breathing;-)...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's my mom that gives me the hard time.
> ...


"Teach them to knit...or leave some patterns with the yarn and the website address of this forum for them...they'll find a use for that yarn;-)"


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Purple V....did you ever think when you wrote your little "confession" that you would inspire such an outpouring of comments, inspirations, confessions and a love for one another????


----------



## 16398 (Apr 11, 2011)

I too am addicted to yarn and knitting (and books). I try to stay away from yarn shops as I always find yarns I love. My stash has recently been organized according to colors and I store them in the plastic zip bags that bedding comes in. I only hope it's written in stone somewhere that when we die our yarn goes with us!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

MW said:


> I too am addicted to yarn and knitting (and books). I try to stay away from yarn shops as I always find yarns I love. My stash has recently been organized according to colors and I store them in the plastic zip bags that bedding comes in. I only hope it's written in stone somewhere that when we die our yarn goes with us!


THat would be a problem for me I don't think there'd be enough room i the grave for me & my stash.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

My normal now is this forum. I tell myself that today I will not go onto the site because I can't stop reading and downloading all the wonderful patterns submitted, but of course, I never listen to ME and immediately log on. At one time reading was my passion, now it rivals knitting. To be able to share with others with the same interests is addictive! 

To all of you - never, ever stop sharing and Thank you.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too - I have organized my yarns according to colors - in those fabric cubes from Target - there are ten full cubes of yarn, cube for all the needles and accessories, books on the shelves - seriously I can't believe I had the booklet from 1973 and a book of baby things my mother in law gave me that is from 1950. I can't part with those treasures. Even if the kids are all grown, I look at the patterns and I remember when...



NanaCaren said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > I too am addicted to yarn and knitting (and books). I try to stay away from yarn shops as I always find yarns I love. My stash has recently been organized according to colors and I store them in the plastic zip bags that bedding comes in. I only hope it's written in stone somewhere that when we die our yarn goes with us!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

BGL said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Altjem said:
> ...


HA! Now it's up to 23 pages! Sure glad I'm retired, otherwise I might be fired!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > ]Tonight I was at a restaurant and a man at the next table had an iPad and he showed us a 4 x 4 inch box from Sprint that cost $40 and gives him Internet everywhere. He said he pays $40 a month for the service. But I think with this I could get this forum anywhere? Yes?
> ...


With the internet I could locate all kinds of sales on yarn, buy it while sitting on the deck, talk to you all, read more patterns, relieve the stress of "quality time" with relatives, save on tranquilizers for that group, give my hubby a break from my incessant requests to take me into town pleasssse because there is a quilt shop there (my other addiction - we are called double winners), not try to enlist other campers into our addiction ( I am sure they will contribute to the cost of the internet once they know it will cause me to stop talking knitting to them who do not know the folly of their disinterest) , buy more yarn on sale ( did I already say that..., well an addict never counts the cost of his pleasure until he/she gets over the addiction and I do not plan on going to rehab because I will only ruin it for the rest of those there by asking for their best patterns which they know from memory but could not bring there. I guess I'm hooked/needled for life so I'll pay for it from my retirement fund. Gee it's my only vice. . . As I tell my hubby


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > I too am addicted to yarn and knitting (and books). I try to stay away from yarn shops as I always find yarns I love. My stash has recently been organized according to colors and I store them in the plastic zip bags that bedding comes in. I only hope it's written in stone somewhere that when we die our yarn goes with us!
> ...


I suggested somewhere to put in your obituary that each one attending may take a pattern or yarn when they leave. People who know you or strangers in your neighborhood will be lined up for blocks, probably have more mourners than the governor and you will leave this world a better place with happier people left to knit. Also, all of us not tied down will show up. Won't that make those who mocked your hobby surprised well, I have to go buy dog food as the poor beast knows not my habits and I'd rather stay on here. See you later alligator when your rows are straighter ! I'm sober,.... really.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > MW said:
> ...


This would be especially appropriate if we all showed up and knitted during the service. :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> joelbears said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V and debdobalina, I am adictited!! I didn't plan to read all 13 pages and by the time I got here is was 14. Deb, I answered yes to all the "snoopy" questions. What does that make me???? Help. Thank you for your insights. I just got to thinking, I have 4 daughters, and attend church regularly,(16 years), and just found out that there are a couple ladies who knit/crochet. How sad. I do most of mine in front of the TV so I can sit near the DH and be in the same room as him. He is getting an operation next week and I will take my tote bag and knit/crochet on my projects. Thank you girls/guys. I think I love you all.
> ...


Should this sound like I'm shining my own star, it is meant to suggest to the lady spending time in the hospital a way to find some happiness in an unhappy situation. I meant it as a destresser and wish her husband to regain his health soon. I know how hard it is to wait in hospitals for loved ones to recover, and often the stress of the person waiting is unrecognized. When I 
was waiting for hubby to get better from surgery, I bent over to pick up a failed item, came up and banged my head hard in a metal 2 by 4 over the bed so hard my head swelled and I saw stars. The nurse who came in to see my 
husband said I'd have to go to the emergency department which I did and there was swelling. One nurse in the room gave me ice in a washcloth which is against the hospital rules. Anyway, I just wanted to tell the member here one thing that made my days there brighter. No bragging intended.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I think a 21 knit satute would be nice!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

headlemk said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Yes!!!! Love the idea. I can just picture rows and rows of knitter knitting in unison during the eulogy. And the organist could play " soul sisters" one of my favorite songs and yours? knitted flower arrangements oh the possibilities


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> "Teach them to knit...or leave some patterns with the yarn and the website address of this forum for them...they'll find a use for that yarn;-)"


I did; they won't.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

;-) oh, jollypolly, that sounds just like something i would say, love it. now thats a maxine remark!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the knitting during the service...seems like it would be a real tribute to the person that died and giving away yarn, patterns hooks needles etc...fantastic! we lost our daugher 4 years ago to cancer. even before she had cancer she was known for her sweaters and hats so after her service during our get together we gave them away...people still comment on how much they have loved having something of Marias that was so much a part of who she was. BTW she was a knitter! sure do miss her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I love the knitting during the service...seems like it would be a real tribute to the person that died and giving away yarn, patterns hooks needles etc...fantastic! we lost our daugher 4 years ago to cancer. even before she had cancer she was known for her sweaters and hats so after her service during our get together we gave them away...people still comment on how much they have loved having something of Marias that was so much a part of who she was. BTW she was a knitter! sure do miss her.


You keep on in there girl, What a beautiful thing to do with her sweaters. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


rofl ... seriously ! i laughed so hard i could just picture someone saying that for real .. the visual was awesome thanks for that

:-D


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I love all of your advice and ideas and suggestions. It 's hard to grasp the fact that we all think and feel so much alike. It was just the opposite in my life before KP, I was usually the odd ball out. Here there are no odd balls, and the humor is rampant....makes my day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

BGL said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Altjem said:
> ...


another great way to jump into crochet .. is youtube videos , some of them will walk you through a project start to finish thanks to the pause button it makes it easier to follow along and in the end you know more about pattern reading because its explained step by step .... i use to hate increases and decreases in crochet but this was a useful tool for helping me through that . . . good luck cant wait to see what you do with it .


----------



## Purplefrog (May 4, 2011)

PurpleV
I have to say I am like you only this is a first for me. I can't seem to put my needles down or stop looking at new yarns. There was a sell on Peaches and Cream yarn so I bought all they have. Yet I don't have the needles free to do anything with them. I am so hopeless! I guess it is nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL--forgot about talking to yourself. I do that too!!! Doesn't everyone?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> My normal now is this forum. I tell myself that today I will not go onto the site because I can't stop reading and downloading all the wonderful patterns submitted, but of course, I never listen to ME and immediately log on. At one time reading was my passion, now it rivals knitting. To be able to share with others with the same interests is addictive!
> 
> To all of you - never, ever stop sharing and Thank you.


AllyMu, I share our passion for reading, but it seems the passion for this forum, knitting, and crocheting has taken over. I find myself putting a Hold on a new and interesting book only to return it unread.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

OK, this was too cute not to share. Seems to fit the topic. It's a T-shirt on Threadless.com.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you show us the Wizard of Oz toys?

Or direct me to where you might have them posted.

Thank you!
Anita



PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> I'd love to visit, but Australia is so far away from anywhere! I guess I just have to 'visualise' being all together! This forum certainly beats the tyrrany of distance!


Maybe we could plan a get-together in Australia!! Have always wanted to go there.

I've been meaning to tell all of you from Australia and New Zealand how much you were appreciated by my brother who served in the U.S. Navy during WWII. When he came home, he told us all about how nice and friendly you all were. Of course, those he was speaking about were probably your parents or grandparents, but the compliment still holds. His plane was based in the South Pacific, but he visited your countries quite often.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> Purple V....did you ever think when you wrote your little "confession" that you would inspire such an outpouring of comments, inspirations, confessions and a love for one another????


No I didn't but isn't lovely to have such a super group of friends.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

P


PurpleV said:


> Once upon a time I was a 'normal' grandmother doing a little bit of knitting, mainly toys, for the grandchildren and a few jumpers here and there. Then one day I wanted to find a knitting pattern, so being a modern grandmother I decided to have a look on the internet. By accident I found Knitting Paradise and thought this looks quite nice. Little did I know that it was full of people who wanted to lure me into the mad world of knitting and crochet. First I was flattered by your compliments about my Wizard of Oz toys. Then I innocently mentioned that I have never knitted socks. Well then the pressure was on. I was cajouled, persuaded, encouraged and pushed (very gently) into having a go. I succumbed and bought some yarn. I struggled and struggled but eventually I did it and made my first pair. This was the start of my addicition, I just had to start another pair. This led me to believe that you can teach an old cat new tricks. So I looked at a crochet pattern. Was it written in some foreign language? Or was it some secret code? I read it again and some of it began to make sense. I reached for the yarn and the crochet hook and before long I had made a dolls hat, I had followed the pattern. I have now reached the point of no return. Long gone are the days of wondering what to do next, now it is a case of when can I get to those needles. I am hopelessly addicted and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!
> Thank you for the love, friendship and inspiration which joining this forum has given me. Big worldwide hugs. PurpleV


Purple V, Besides being an addicted knitting and crochet wonder, I think you should seriously consider writing a book. I loved reading your "it's all your fault" prose. You have a great sense of humor which is a blessing. Continued good luck with your needle work and touching base with all of us on KP.

Fondly, Dee Dee from New Jersey, USA


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Can you show us the Wizard of Oz toys?
> 
> Or direct me to where you might have them posted.
> 
> ...


I think if you click on my name and then on the topics I have posted you should find them there.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to visit, but Australia is so far away from anywhere! I guess I just have to 'visualise' being all together! This forum certainly beats the tyrrany of distance!
> ...


Mly brother loves NZ and goes there often on his vacations. He told me that the people of New Zealand were the nicest, most hospitable he had ever met. He has good friends there. and would go and visit them whenever he could. He said it also was a very beautiful place. He certainly was correct about the people,

He asked me once many decades ago, what I would like him to bring me from NZ. And you know of course i said wool. He brought me a large hank of natural light beige and I made a cabled sweater. It disappeared with my daughter when she went away to college However I had some left in my stash and I'm knitting it into a purse so not all of it is gone. So glad we have people from around the world here.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

...but it's such a wonderful addiction. I have knitted off and on throughout my working years and now that I am retired I have an older (cannot call her elderly) friend of 87 who has me truly addicted--she has me going to all the special yarn shows and once a week we have our own "knit-out". 

Before I would find a nice pattern, purchase the yarn and make an effort to finish it within a reasonable amount of time. Now I have a minimum of 10 projects going, yarn and pattern ready to be started and some already "on the needles". My stash has become unmanageable--need to list on Ravelry. 

It is a whole new world out there with all the new and creative fibers available, blends, hand painted/dyed and patterns with contributions from around the world. Now I am thinking of spinning, drop spindle first, and then possibly weaving.

I too have just discovered this group and have found some really interesting people!

BTW - how many of you are knitting while reading these posts?? humm??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Can you show us the Wizard of Oz toys?
> 
> Or direct me to where you might have them posted.
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5453-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6205-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> BTW - how many of you are knitting while reading these posts?? humm??


Maybe you need to be on dial-up in order to knit while reading posts on the computer. My connections is high-speed, so my choice is no knitting or no reading. Sadly, it's the knitting that's suffering! Love it on here!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> P
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> ...


Thank you for your nice comments DeeDee. I do write a bit, but only stories for my grandchildren. Had a lovely day knitting sitting in the sunshine. Have a good week end.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.


While Hardanger embroidery is still my first love, followed by crocheting and leaving knitting bringing up the rear, my focus has changed drastically. After making 125 suncatchers in Hardanger for the guests at my daughter's wedding a couple of years ago, I needed to do something with my hands that didn't require even my reading glasses! I saw something about knitting a moebius scarf and of course, had to try to learn it. Mastered that and got into entrelac (when someone submitted an afghan at the Fair I volunteer at). After reading this forum for a couple of weeks, I decided to try socks. I'm now making 19 pairs of socks to sew onto suede soles for Santa Slipper Sox (instead of Santa Pajamas) for my family (and extended family) this Christmas! I can now do a pair in 3-4 days!
Now that I'm in my 70's, my hands tend to get a little shaky every so often. I grab my knitting needles and the rhythm seems to help! (But then so does a crochet hook and a blunt sewing needle!)


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Just read your comment. I am crying laughing!!!LOL
Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh what a sense of security being surround by patterns and yarn. LOL
Carlyta


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

I cannot tell you how many nights I find myself sitting in front of the computer until late, and I mean really late at night on this forum. It has taken 70 percent of my time most days, to the point that I loose sleep over it. But I love it so much that I just can't get away. It's like I've found that special large family that talks my game and sees eye to eye on my passion. Kinitting, and more knitting, crochet, and more crochet. And meeting people from all over the world makes it that much special. How can I stay away?


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Carlyta, I can't remember a time in my life that I had no yarn in the house. I have totes fill with it, and tons of beadspread thread that I get from Europe each time I visit. Don't ask me when I'll be able to finish the two bedspreads I have going, one each for my daughters. But where other people buy things to remind them of their trips abroad, I buy yarn. That's what makes me happy.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I understand. I found a sweater that I was knitting a long time ago, ran out of yarn and haven't gotten back to it. One day I'll get to it. I'll have to match the yarn. Having too much fund making garments for my grandchildren. You can say the bedspreads were made with thread from Europe.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Alexia said:


> I cannot tell you how many nights I find myself sitting in front of the computer until late, and I mean really late at night on this forum. It has taken 70 percent of my time most days, to the point that I loose sleep over it. But I love it so much that I just can't get away. It's like I've found that special large family that talks my game and sees eye to eye on my passion. Kinitting, and more knitting, crochet, and more crochet. And meeting people from all over the world makes it that much special. How can I stay away?


I do the same thing. Can;t help it.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's my mom that gives me the hard time.
> ...


Last month my next door neighbours moved their grandmother into a nursing home and cleared out her house. Kerry stuck her head over the fence and asked if I would be interested in taking some wool and fabric, as she knows I knit and quilt. What a bonanza! Kerry's family don't do craft of any sort and they were happy for me to take the lot! However, it did take me a whole weekend to sort through and organise and I now have half the shed full of plastic storage boxes full of wool. My hubby complains I am taking over his privacy!

Since then I have knitted beanies non-stop with the free yarns and have donated them to the local Beanie Festival in aid of students in Tanzania. I'm sure Kerry's nana would be so pleased it's being used!

If I had to be buried with my existing stash, hubby would have to build a mausoleum!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW - how many of you are knitting while reading these posts?? humm??

I am at this point doing a couple of tiers on the enterlace (sp) scarf That I got the basis fro from here. And then I will do some of the crotchetvsingle blanket that I did decades ago, and have decided to turn into a queen size.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.
> ...


Are you using the slipper soles like the ones sold at Michael's? I bought two pair of those, but haven't started making the tops yet. I hope they're not too hard.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

PurpleV, You should publish your childrens stories. Your writing is so entertaining. I love childrens books. I would buy a copy.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't want to leave mine in the grave. I want to take it with me. I can't imagine being happy in heaven without my knitting. And if the hot place is my fate--well, without my knitting it should be punishment enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> PurpleV, You should publish your childrens stories. Your writing is so entertaining. I love childrens books. I would buy a copy.


How do you think I could find the time between knitting, learning to crochet and checking in on KP and all the other things like embroidery, swimming, walking not to mention housework (I told you not to mention housework!) There aren't enough hours in the day. Perhaps one day :thumbup: Have a good week end.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ra1nb0z said:
> 
> 
> > hobbit said:
> ...


I got my soles online because my Michael's didn't have them. And, I was surprised to find that you just knit a whole sock and stitch the sole to the bottom. I guess I expected to pick up stitches in the holes punched around the edge and knit from there up! Now that I'm on my 9th pair of socks, it's a breeze! I'm experimenting with toe-up patterns. But, I'm still not happy with binding off at the rib stitch end. I'd rather do a Kitchener Stitch to finish off at the toes.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > ra1nb0z said:
> ...


Aha! I thought you just knit the tops, too. Guess I'd better take a look at the directions. If I do have to make the whole sock, that's OK. I haven't made socks since I was a teenager and it's time to try again!! You sound like a very fast knitter! I'm envious.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Addicted... boy when you are out taking care of bussiness and all you can think about is getting home and on this site, wounding what all yea guys are up to today, now that addicted.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Alexia said:


> I cannot tell you how many nights I find myself sitting in front of the computer until late, and I mean really late at night on this forum. It has taken 70 percent of my time most days, to the point that I loose sleep over it. But I love it so much that I just can't get away. It's like I've found that special large family that talks my game and sees eye to eye on my passion. Kinitting, and more knitting, crochet, and more crochet. And meeting people from all over the world makes it that much special. How can I stay away?


Well we can't stay away can we? I just like to talk to all my pals. They are the newest in my life but I think they are the best I've ever had. They don't judge me. Thankyou everybody :thumbup:


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > I have met some of the nicest people while knitting in a waiting room. Conversations always start with a comment on my yarn. Then they want to know what I'm knitting (oohh, aahh, I could never do that, they say) Finally, they want to know how the heck I'm gonna get my circular needle out of the sock when I'm finished. All of this makes me feel wonderful, because in the day of instant messaging, text messaging, emails, & voice mails, we seem to no longer just communicate. I think I have just figured out that we have not lost the art of meaningful communication, we just need something meaningful to talk about. Who would have thought that socks have more meaning than keeping our feet warm & dry.
> ...


I purchased a pair of the soles when they were on sale and before the birth of my great grandaughter and before KP, needless to say I haven't even gotten around to opening the package - thought you just picked up stitches and knit the tops mine are fleece lined - have to dig them out and take a look. Just got the good news - the person I have been trying to get hired to take 1/2 my time at work just got hired, I am so excited - now I will have more time for knitting & KP. 
Note: so glad KP does not stand for Kitchen Patrol here. ha.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

your soles sound like you knit to them so that you can enjoy the fleece lined. Let us know what you do and be sure to post a pic!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Purple V you should have been a writer and I agree with everything that you have written except you left out this. All the time I spend on Knitting Paradise takes me away from my knitting. boo hoo. Now if I could work that in also, I would really be in heaven. LOL Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

but reading all of this sure makes me want to get going on more projects...maybe I'd just be sitting watching tv with no handwork happening if I did not have this forum? well...probably not but I do love the community and belonging to something special with others of like interests. thanks all! love ya!
Theresa in Oregon


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Theresa that is soooo true!. My to do list always gets longer, my WIP grows and there never seems and end in site!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> your soles sound like you knit to them so that you can enjoy the fleece lined. Let us know what you do and be sure to post a pic!


The adult soles I bought at Michael's are fleece lined, also, so I don't think you need to knit the entire sock. After you're finished, you stitch them by hand to the soles which have holes punched around. I was able to find a set of the soles for baby slippers, also, and will probably make those first. Will post a picture when they're done.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I solved the problem of not enough time in the day. Don't sleep. I stayed up until 4:00am trying to finish a Christmas ornament knitted with beads. I took the class yesterday (Sat) afternoon and botched the thing (the beads kept jumping around). I had a great time in the class but way too much talking. I vowed to master this project before I went to bed. I did it!!!! Tired but triumphant.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I solved the problem of not enough time in the day. Don't sleep. I stayed up until 4:00am trying to finish a Christmas ornament knitted with beads. I took the class yesterday (Sat) afternoon and botched the thing (the beads kept jumping around). I had a great time in the class but way too much talking. I vowed to master this project before I went to bed. I did it!!!! Tired but triumphant.


LOL! you conquered it! fantastic....now to post a pic so we can see it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> Purple V you should have been a writer and I agree with everything that you have written except you left out this. All the time I spend on Knitting Paradise takes me away from my knitting. boo hoo. Now if I could work that in also, I would really be in heaven. LOL Hugs, Phyllis


I think we are all going to have to try and knit and surf at the same time. Mind you today I have finished a pair of socks and crocheted a hat for my grand daughter. This site is very inspirational. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I can definitely relate to and admit to the same feelings! It IS your fault.......and to your credit, KP knitters, that I'm not getting much else done......and that I'm enjoying it so much!

Virginia


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm enjoying it TOO much!!!!I did do 2 whole rows and then came to check to see if I had anything new and lo & behold, there was your comment!!! Naturely I had to answer. Now back to knitting. Ann (maybe for the evening)


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

just like me! read, type, do a few rows then read, type do a few rows and before you know it in 5 or 6 hours you accomplished knitting or crocheting a couple of inches!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

New term? We are KPing. It precedes and follows knitting. Both fun and good uses of time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How true. I've been working on a halter top for my grand daughter for a week. It would normally only take a day & half. I tried to read & knit at the same time had to take out a few rows. No fun when the pattern is a lace. I love it.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Note: so glad KP does not stand for Kitchen Patrol here. ha.[/quote]

Maybe it stands for Kind People!
Virginia


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

that's such a good way of thinking! I like that. Kind people, just like all of you!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> tpmcgoo2 said:
> 
> 
> > your soles sound like you knit to them so that you can enjoy the fleece lined. Let us know what you do and be sure to post a pic!
> ...


I didn't see any for babys or would have gotten several pairs of them also. I will be watching for the pics.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

flginny said:


> Note: so glad KP does not stand for Kitchen Patrol here. ha.


Maybe it stands for Kind People!
Virginia[/quote]

I think this is where all the kind people hang out. Just one question tho - do only kind people knit or does knitting make people kind? Or do only kind people find their way to KP?


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

A lot of kind people found this site....happy kping to all


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > tpmcgoo2 said:
> ...


I bought mine at Michael's with a 40% coupon so they were about $7 or $8, I think. They're called Starting Points, made by Boye. The box says Infant size, 4" sole. I hope you can find them because the online prices for the Adult sizes are very high.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Puffpuff said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V you should have been a writer and I agree with everything that you have written except you left out this. All the time I spend on Knitting Paradise takes me away from my knitting. boo hoo. Now if I could work that in also, I would really be in heaven. LOL Hugs, Phyllis
> ...


Oh my! I misunderstood. I thought you were joking about knitting and water surfing. I forgot about surfing the web. I was picturing someone knitting on a surf board. I needed a good laugh at myself anyway. Hope you have a good week too.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

KP: knitting patrol? knitterly person?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

KP = Keep Posting?? or Knit/Purl?? or...


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

your welcome. I hope you will broaden your horizons even more. many hugs to you!! That is what is fun about knitting and crocheting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> New term? We are KPing. It precedes and follows knitting. Both fun and good uses of time.


That's brilliant. I shall be KPing from now on. Big hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Puffpuff said:
> ...


Well we could always take up extreme knitting and I think knitting on a surf board could definitely be one of them! :roll: Have fun.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've started the week as I intend to go on KPing. Hae a great week everyone. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Puffpuff said:
> ...


You weren't the only one hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

jollypolly you have a good name...jolly, I had a jolly good laugh visualizing surfing and knitting. As my day is just starting it was good to have a laugh first :-D


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I think Kind Peopling is a great thing to do--it suits this site and love the term.

Karen


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Puffpuff said:
> ...


Well, just this past Saturday in So Calif, there was a doggie surfing event with about 40 dogs entered. Went to watch with my chins in their surf doggie sweaters and my knitting. They didn't surf but others had a great time. Sponsored in part by Lowes Resorts. Such fun expect for blowing sand..........mlk


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like a fun event...hope your knitting didn't get too sandy!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ra1nb0z said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's not that I'm so fast - I'm 71 years old and retired! I probably spend about 4 hours a day knitting/crocheting/Hardangering!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.


A tourist visiting New York City asked a passing local how to get to Carnegie Hall, the local replied practice man, practice. Well practice is always good, but maybe these videos will help...











Cheers, Tom.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.


I just take my knitting with me wherever I go so I can catch that extra minute or so to knit. Plus, it's a great way to meet people. Yesterday I went for blood work in the morning & got in about 4 rows before they called my name. In the sunny part of the afternoon, I added a few more rows (until it got too hot in the sun). Last night, I went to rehearsal at our community theater and while I waited for my turn to give the group my usual nag about getting their bios in on time (I do the program) I got in several more rows. Then I came home and watched TV for a couple of hours (knitting all the time). Of course, this leaves no time for things like housework. It's a good thing my cat and I live alone!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

tamays said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.
> ...


I've seen the video before and discovered I do keep my index finger low automatically. I also learned to knit with the yarn guided by my left hand which increased my speed tremendously. For once I was smart enough to listen to my mother-in-law! She was much faster than I could ever hope to be!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamays said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.
> ...


Just watched the video. If she used wooden or bamboo needles, she'd probably start a fire from all the friction. No way could I ever knit that fast!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ...If she used wooden or bamboo needles, she'd probably start a fire from all the friction. No way could I ever knit that fast!


In this day and age, you only need to learn to knit like a speed demon if you wish to enter into speed knitting competitions _or_ produce a ton of finished items for sale to put food on your table.

I don't. I knit to please myself. Sometimes, it's faster than others, depending on complexity of stitch pattern and my mood/anxiety level. Ditto for tension/gauge.

In her writings, EZ said the only 'sin' in knitting is to split a stitch. Well, my sisters-in-law knit with the speed of a locomotive and with machine-tight tension ... and a close inspection of their finished knits reveals _plenty_ of split stitches. Speed is not my goal; near perfection is. No split stitches for me!!


----------



## spbuckler (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a terrible addiction one must bear... but cheaper than therapy!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > ...If she used wooden or bamboo needles, she'd probably start a fire from all the friction. No way could I ever knit that fast!
> ...


I totally agree....I'm lucky enough to be able to do this for pleasure and am not going to try speeding through it. I took a quilting class once where the teacher said I was sewing too slow....needless to say I didn't return. My crafts are for my relaxation and pleasure not to see how fast I can go. :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I look at it this way. 50% of the cost of my knitting is for my passion the other 50% is the product. In other words if I spend $50 on yarn for a sweater I have spent $25 on my passionate hobby knitting and $25 for a sweater. Not a bad deal when you think of iot that way.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I look at it this way. 50% of the cost of my knitting is for my passion the other 50% is the product. In other words if I spend $50 on yarn for a sweater I have spent $25 on my passionate hobby knitting and $25 for a sweater. Not a bad deal when you think of iot that way.


I also agree. It may seem an expensive hobby to some, but the joy one gets out of it, the exercise of fingers getting arthritic and the pleasure one gives the recipient of the product is worth far more than money! Although I do knit quite quickly, it's not because I want to get it done, just, as Tom said, because of the years of practice I've had. I still enjoy the beginning of a new pattern as much as the end!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

It is a addiction . I just want to do more and more and more. I'm hungry to knit. I want to knit all the time...I knit when we went to Grand Rapids today. I knit here and there. I practice all the time and yes I'm getting a lot better. But you know how a friend shares their chocolate with you. And alls you can think about is if their going to give you another piece? There you have it thats how I feel about knitting. And it is all your faults. 
:lol:


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

You know when i FIRST STARTED TO KNIT AND CROCHET i THOUGHT IT WAS WRITTEN IN FOREIGN CODE! yES i DID! bUT ONCE i FOUND THE ABBREVIATIONS FOR EACH CRAFT AND WORKED THROUGH A COUPLE BASIC PROJECT, THEN ONLY NEEDED TO GROW MY PATIENCE AS THE SIZE OF THE PROJECTS i INSPIRED MYSELF TO DO. lOTS OF INSPRATION CAME FROM FRIEND S WHO WOULD SHARE PATTERNS, THEN SOME SHARED YARNS THEY NO LONGER NEEDED AND EVEN IN A GROUP SETTING ONCE WE CROCHETED FOR A SURPISE CHRISTMAS SHOE BOX FULL OF GOODIES WE MADE FOR A SECRET MEMBER CHRISTMAS EXCANGE, cAN BE LOTS OF FUN FOR THOSE THAT REALLY WANT TO DO THIS.eVERYTHING THAT WE COULD MAKE TO FILL A SHOE BOX AND MAIL TO OUR SECRET PARTNER AND ONLY THE GROUP CO ORDINATOR WOULD KNOW WHO OUR PARTNER WAS. iF YOU DIDNT SEND YOU COULD NO LONGER BE PART OF THE cHRISTMAS EXCHANGE AND SHE WAS GOOD AT AMKAING SURE THAT ALL WAS FAIR. Nothing rude ever. Crafts save us all from bordem or buying expensive gifts on short notice as well, we could make potholder to match a towel from the buck store and knew our receiptient would love it!! Crochet/Knit n daydreams can come true.LOL


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Sooo many patterns that I want to do, soooooooo little time. I knit so slowly, it takes so long to make any thing. crocheting goes much,much faster for me. I need to get my speed up because I am going to starte to teach knitting and crocheting over the summer, I have time. oh wait it's here, I think, maybe not.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Those super fast knitters just don't look like they are having fun. There's no fun in their faces. I'm delighted they won an award or got on youtube or whatever else they got from it, but I don't think they are having fun. So they are missing the good stuff.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I enjoy the beginning and the end of a pattern too. It feels like you've lost a friend once the project is finished. You just move on to the next project "friend" etc.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I like the ones that are friendly, it's the bad guys (patterns) that I don't miss! LOL


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Its the most rewarding economical hobby I can socially get involved in that is a help in society. Glad you joined us.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I don't want to be that fast. I just wished I could finish a project sooner then I do. So I can knit something else. Like Rose said So many patterns and so little time. I all ready have 5 projects going. I need to buy more knitting needles . LOL!!!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Reanna,

I feel your pain! I have at least three or four going at a time so if I get bored with one, I can go back and finish another. I have needleas all over the place and have to use my needle measure sheep to make sure of the right size! Gotta get those Father's Day sox finshed though!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL.. No body knows I can make sock yet. Shhhhh.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I think your pretty fast compared to me. Yesterday and I mean just yesterday. From the time I got up 9:00am to the time I went to bed 11:00pm. I made one sweater front for a baby sweater. Please tell me how to get faster.. Oh I did stop to go pee.  I think with you being 71 you know the ins and outs of knitting. Meaning the secrets to knitting.


Reanna what's it matter if we are fast or slow girl? It's how we enjoy it that counts, it doesn't matter about the swiftness. Sit back and be comfortable and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

It's like potato chips to me . Can't just knit.. I like seeing the finish product and saying yeah I made that.  *giggle*


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey! That's a great idea! Pot holders to match the towels.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> LOL.. No body knows I can make sock yet. Shhhhh.


We do now! :thumbup:


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Reanna,
> 
> I feel your pain! I have at least three or four going at a time so if I get bored with one, I can go back and finish another. I have needleas all over the place and have to use my needle measure sheep to make sure of the right size! Gotta get those Father's Day sox finshed though!


My husband tells me I am absolutely obsessive. I can't begin a project until the first one is finished. No UFOs for me! Same with reading. Only one at a time! Thank goodness I knit quickly! Still enjoy the beginning and the end!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> My husband tells me I am absolutely obsessive. I can't begin a project until the first one is finished. No UFOs for me! Same with reading. Only one at a time! Thank goodness I knit quickly! Still enjoy the beginning and the end!


If you ever figure out WHY you're like that and I (and so many others) have too many projects (and books) going at once, let me know. Please? I seem to enjoy the beginning much more than the end.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > My husband tells me I am absolutely obsessive. I can't begin a project until the first one is finished. No UFOs for me! Same with reading. Only one at a time! Thank goodness I knit quickly! Still enjoy the beginning and the end!
> ...


Michael says I am anal-retentive. I don't do any art/craft till the house is spotless. I live my life in 'boxes'. Doesn't mean I'm not creative, just that I am a really good time management person. My friends can't believe I fit so much into so little free time. We run two homes and work full time. And I still love life and knit all the time! Most of my knitting is done between our home in Bairnsdale and the farm (2 hours away!) It's all about using time wisely!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefriend said:
> ...


Oh dear fibre. that's not me at all. I would drive you crazy. I always INTEND to be tidy, but somewhere between the thought and reality I get a little lost :roll: well, I lie!!! I get a LOT lost :thumbup:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

PurpleV,

*RATS!!*


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> PurpleV,
> 
> *RATS!!*


WHERE? WHERE? lolol. What's up PurpleV??


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

hugs back i need to give off line and do my knitting lol wonder site wish i would of bound it 20 yrs ago but never too late wonderful people and so helpful on anything too


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > My husband tells me I am absolutely obsessive. I can't begin a project until the first one is finished. No UFOs for me! Same with reading. Only one at a time! Thank goodness I knit quickly! Still enjoy the beginning and the end!
> ...


Same here! Each new project is a challenge. Soon as I find out I can do the stitch, I seem to lose interest. It drove me crazy when my twin granddaughters were growing up. Everything had to be made twice, like Barbie doll clothes and Christmas gifts, flower girl dresses, bathrobes, Halloween costumes, etc. I should have taught their mother to sew, crochet, and knit.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


That's why I like you, Grandma Susan! You stop to smell the flowers!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV,
> ...


Ssssh - don't tell anybody.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm just telling my knitting friends. If they want sock they can knit their own. LOL :lol: :thumbup:



PurpleV said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Reanna40 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I'm just telling my knitting friends. If they want sock they can knit their own. LOL :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds fair enough! :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Reanna40 said:
> ...


You got it PurpleV. I am a great secret keeper! ;-)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

haha ....No way i am like most here ... 2 or 3 WIP's and 3 books on the nightstand, i like to surprise myself with a book ....as long as i read a series in order im good , the knitting and crochet :/ wellllll i start a comfort one and then get inspired and try something new fall in love with it and do more !! its a vicious cycle LOL


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefriend said:
> ...


I stop to smell the flowers! I just make sure there are no weeds! I spend inordinate amounts of time in my garden. Here's a slice of it...


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

beautiful garden wow u must be good at pulling weeds nice colors and selections love it


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What a really beautiful garden.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

My garden is beautiful and what a pleasant place to sit, knit and ponder the meaning of life---which we all know is knit1, purl1--- as often as possible! I imagine life in England is heating up now, as we down south are hitting the cooler months. Only 13 degrees Celcius today, but still sunny, with no wind. Great for gardening!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefriend said:
> ...


I agree about the twin gifts. My son has two sets of twins, fraternal girls & identical boys and making laprobes for them for Christmas last year was tedius! This year, it's slipper socks! I always said I can't make two of anything alike - even my twin girls are totally different!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> My garden is beautiful and what a pleasant place to sit, knit and ponder the meaning of life---which we all know is knit1, purl1--- as often as possible! I imagine life in England is heating up now, as we down south are hitting the cooler months. Only 13 degrees Celcius today, but still sunny, with no wind. Great for gardening!


Life in England is not heating up! I think we had summer in April and May. In Surrey at the moment it is raining - mind you we desperately need the rain, but it's non too warm. I'm back to wearing a fleece today. But hey that's English weather for youy, decidely unpredictable! Have a good day and enjoy your garden.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh dear fibre. that's not me at all. I would drive you crazy. I always INTEND to be tidy, but somewhere between the thought and reality I get a little lost :roll: well, I lie!!! I get a LOT lost :thumbup:[/quote]

That's why I like you, Grandma Susan! You stop to smell the flowers![/quote]

I stop to smell the flowers! I just make sure there are no weeds! I spend inordinate amounts of time in my garden. Here's a slice of it...[/quote]

Your garden is beautiful. Are those yellow peonies I see? I have white ones and dark red ones, but my garden is not as extensive as yours. Do you get a lot of birds visiting?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I'm just telling my knitting friends. If they want sock they can knit their own. LOL :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever girl....How are you today? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> haha ....No way i am like most here ... 2 or 3 WIP's and 3 books on the nightstand, i like to surprise myself with a book ....as long as i read a series in order im good , the knitting and crochet :/ wellllll i start a comfort one and then get inspired and try something new fall in love with it and do more !! its a vicious cycle LOL


I don't do so well with reading, I snuggle down n my bed and start to read and fall asleep. I don't like mags, but I love my books, The trouble is the next night I've forgotten what the last couple of pages were about because my eyes had been closing, so I have to start a couple of pages back hahaha. Gosh I don't care, I really don't. I know that a book lasts me a long, long time


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Fibre your garden is so wonderful. You must put an awful lot of work into it. Well done you, It proves we reap what we sow. I'm culivating buttercups at the moment...(joking). I like to plant the seeds in my greenhouse, pot them on then pass them onto DH. That's how we work. Believe me it's nowhere near your standard, Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> My garden is beautiful and what a pleasant place to sit, knit and ponder the meaning of life---which we all know is knit1, purl1--- as often as possible! I imagine life in England is heating up now, as we down south are hitting the cooler months. Only 13 degrees Celcius today, but still sunny, with no wind. Great for gardening!


Hey ?Fibre are you cracking "funnies" about our weather heating up? Hahaha, Don't be silly, it's freezing here, more like October. Here we are into June and it's pouring down and darn cold with it. hahaha. :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Down South, where!??? It's still 95 degrees in Georgia!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Down south in Australia! Winter in June!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Still cool in The Pacific Northwest. Don't want to even think about winter - we haven't had a warm spring and summer just isn't arriving either.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > haha ....No way i am like most here ... 2 or 3 WIP's and 3 books on the nightstand, i like to surprise myself with a book ....as long as i read a series in order im good , the knitting and crochet :/ wellllll i start a comfort one and then get inspired and try something new fall in love with it and do more !! its a vicious cycle LOL
> ...


I also read in bed before going to sleep (& doze off after a few pages/paragraphs/sentences/words) - after spending a few hours in front of the TV knitting. When I was working, I began listening to talking books (which I get from my local library) because I had a 45 minute drive each way. Now, I take my knitting/crocheting/tatting/Hardanger embroidery outdoors along with my portable CD player and listen to books while sitting in the sun doing needlework -best of all worlds!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

ra1nb0z,
Wow what a great ideal. You are a true multitasker. *claps hands together in applauds* I don't read in bed and knitting can't do that to long ether. I hear my DH say Put down the needles and go to bed.lol. I guess I just relax to much.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Oh dear fibre. that's not me at all. I would drive you crazy. I always INTEND to be tidy, but somewhere between the thought and reality I get a little lost :roll: well, I lie!!! I get a LOT lost :thumbup:


That's why I like you, Grandma Susan! You stop to smell the flowers![/quote]

I stop to smell the flowers! I just make sure there are no weeds! I spend inordinate amounts of time in my garden. Here's a slice of it...[/quote]

Your garden is beautiful. Are those yellow peonies I see? I have white ones and dark red ones, but my garden is not as extensive as yours. Do you get a lot of birds visiting?[/quote]

Our garden is full of birds. We get Eastern Rosellas and Crimson Rosellas when the fig tree is fruiting (there's plenty for humans and birds) At this time of year we get Bowerbirds coming in to build their mounds. Lots of wattle birds and butcher birds of all varieties and, of course, kookaburras and magpies. We have the ubiquitous sparrows and blackbirds, but I think everyone does. The occasional turtle dove also comes in to eat our dogs' dry food!

Here's another view for you...as you can see, the yellow flowers are bearded irises and roses (Friesa variety)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't quite drive there or I'd drop in one day and sit out in that garden with you, if you'd have me. Beautiful, beautiful. If I started on one now I might have it in future . . . something to aim for.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:



> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > haha ....No way i am like most here ... 2 or 3 WIP's and 3 books on the nightstand, i like to surprise myself with a book ....as long as i read a series in order im good , the knitting and crochet :/ wellllll i start a comfort one and then get inspired and try something new fall in love with it and do more !! its a vicious cycle LOL
> ...


That's exactly how I read books!!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I totally agree! I look on my living room floor and I have several projects going at once. I find something new to knit and want to get started immediately! But don't you just love this site! Sure makes the time/day go fast especially when it is raining!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


that's a brilliant idea.It would have to be indoors though, because it's always cold on the north east coast of /uk :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I cant bring myself to do the books on tape thing, which is odd because i do like to "listen" to the tv while i am working on a project lol . That garden is a beauty , I have room for one but my Hubs likes to mess with cars too much and im afraid i would have to garden around a few of them ... Thats a little too much for me so i let him have the yard and i get everything else  haha .


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> Still cool in The Pacific Northwest. Don't want to even think about winter - we haven't had a warm spring and summer just isn't arriving either.


Hay did you forget that we still have snow in the mts. That they are still skiing in those mts. Yes June what happen to spring.
Rose


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I cant bring myself to do the books on tape thing, which is odd because i do like to "listen" to the tv while i am working on a project lol . That garden is a beauty , I have room for one but my Hubs likes to mess with cars too much and im afraid i would have to garden around a few of them ... Thats a little too much for me so i let him have the yard and i get everything else  haha .


You are very wise linkan. Let you DH have the run of the place, then there's nothing he can say about your yarn staches hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

The Pacific Northwest is still cold with snow in the mt. The South is sweltering. What happened to SPRING this year? Is it 72 degrees F. anywhere in the world and may I come for a visit?


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Come on...yesterday 72; however, today maybe something else...also when they let more water in the river we may flood... :roll:


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Rose said:


> K. Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > Still cool in The Pacific Northwest. Don't want to even think about winter - we haven't had a warm spring and summer just isn't arriving either.
> ...


I know about that snow and the Columbia River is flooding - we had to change some hikes because of it. I am still wearing sweaters and fleece. Oh well, if it is too wet and cold to do yard work I get to stay inside and knit.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I cant bring myself to do the books on tape thing, which is odd because i do like to "listen" to the tv while i am working on a project lol . That garden is a beauty , I have room for one but my Hubs likes to mess with cars too much and im afraid i would have to garden around a few of them ... Thats a little too much for me so i let him have the yard and i get everything else  haha .
> ...


Exactly !

:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Linkan, have you thought about an MP3 player. I have one and it is very small and I download books from CDs onto it. It's brilliant when I go on the train to visit Penguin, I can listen to a book, knit and look at the scenary. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > K. Bauer said:
> ...


My plants are not happy. I start plants inside ever year. This year I have some of my plants with blooms on them I really really need to get them in the ground.
Rose


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Rose said:


> K. Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > Rose said:
> ...


We in the northeast aren't all that happy either. It is 11:45 pm & the temp is 50! bbbbbrrrrrrrr.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I love the cold weather here in Australia. It's time to read, quilt and knit by the fire. A good glass of red on the side table and a good movie on TV. Dogs on my lap. Don't need an excuse not to garden (the garden is asleep) What more could I want?


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

lol!! I too have been away from the internet and what is the first thing I do when I get back...yeppers ....checked in to see all I have missed!! Boy go away for a few days and it is going to take me days to get caught back up again!!
But I love it!!

Stubbynose!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

And we all have PurpleV to blame, because IT"S ALL HER FAULT!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> And we all have PurpleV to blame, because IT"S ALL HER FAULT!


HAHAHAHAHA!! Poor PurpleV, getting the blame once again.


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

So true stubbenose I had a family reunion this past weekend and I think that I'll never catch up!!!~! Ann


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I mis-spelled *stubby* Ann


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

lol!! No worries!! I answer to almost anything!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

